# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Новости Беларуси

## vova230

Цитата:"В Беларуси для стимулирования рождаемости необходимо принимать радикальные меры: ввести налог с мужчин в возрасте от 25 до 40 лет, которые не имеют детей. С таким предложением выступил председатель Федерации профсоюзов Беларуси Леонид Козик"

----------


## Irina

Мда. Давно отменили. Очередной бред, скоро за воздух деньги брать будут.

----------


## vova230

Прошу пояснить как ФПБ собирается обеспечить выполнение этого предложения? Каким образом профсоюз будет выделять членам профсоюза женщин для выполнения этого предложения?
И последнее, планируется ли в связи с этим предложением отмена уголовной ответственности за изнасилования в результате которых произошла беременность?

----------


## Irina

*ПАСЕ приостанавливает контакты с Беларусью на высоком уровне*

29 апреля 2010 » Новость дня
Марина Рахлей, БелаПАН

Парламентская ассамблея Совета Европы приостанавливает контакты с Беларусью на высоком уровне. Соответствующая резолюция принята 29 апреля большинством голосов на заседании ПАСЕ в Страсбурге.

В голосовании приняли участие 67 депутатов, 58 из них проголосовали за принятие резолюции, шесть — против, трое воздержались (всего в ПАСЕ 318 депутатов).

В резолюции указывается на "недостаточный прогресс" Беларуси в области соответствия стандартам Совета Европы. В частности, в документе говорится, что в республике "в атмосфере секретности" были приведены в исполнение два смертных приговора, когда жалобы осужденных рассматривал Комитет ООН по правам человека. Отмечаются также случаи нарушения в Беларуси прав польского национального меньшинства и отсутствие международных наблюдателей на выборах в местные советы.

В документе выражается сожаление в связи с "недостаточной политической волей белорусских властей разделить ценности Совета Европы". При этом в резолюции содержится призыв продолжить диалог с Беларусью.

Как ранее сообщал БелаПАН, решение о проведении срочных дебатов по ситуации в Беларуси было принято 26 апреля на заседании бюро ПАСЕ.

Напомним, в марте были расстреляны 25-летний Андрей Жук и 30-летний Василий Юзепчук. Первый был признан виновным в разбойном нападении и убийстве сотрудников СПК "Большевик-Агро", перевозивших деньги для выплаты зарплаты работникам сельхозпредприятия. Второго приговорили к высшей мере наказания за совершение серии убийств пожилых женщин в Брестской области.

О том, что приговоры приведены в исполнение, стало известно от матери Жука. Только 2 апреля министр внутренних дел Беларуси Анатолий Кулешов подтвердил факт приведения приговоров в исполнение.

Комитет ООН по правам человека в специальном заявлении выразил негодование в связи с казнью двух человек, чьи жалобы находились на рассмотрении комитета.

Действия белорусских властей осудили руководство Совета Европы, "Международная амнистия", отечественные правозащитники.

Беларусь — единственная страна в Европе, в которой до сих пор применяется смертная казнь. В июне 2009 года Парламентская ассамблея Совета Европы приняла резолюцию о возвращении Беларуси статуса специального приглашенного в ассамблее при условии введения в республике моратория на смертную казнь. К введению моратория также призывает Евросоюз. Это одно из условий отмены визовых санкций в отношении белорусских чиновников, которые ЕС продлил до октября 2010 года.

----------


## Irina

*На вступительной кампании государство зарабатывает миллионы долларов*
19 мая 2010 » Новость дня

Абитуриенты платят за возможность писать не только пробные тесты, но и обязательные. Не противоречит ли эта норма "Закону об образовании", гарантирующему белорусам бесплатное среднее образование, и не пора ли ее отменить, выясняет "Завтра твоей страны".

Третий год в Беларуси взимаются деньги с абитуриентов за написание тестов. Причем, не только за возможность проверить свои знания во время репетиционных тестов, но и за обязательное тестирование, результаты которого учитываются при поступлении в вуз. Стоимость одного репетиционного теста 16 тысяч белорусских рублей, обязательного - 10 тысяч рублей.

В Республиканском институте контроля знаний (РИКЗ) пока нет точной статистики, сколько человеко/тестов было написано за время проведения трех кампаний репетиционных тестов в 2009/2010 учебном году. Известно только, что в первую кампанию поучиться писать тесты пришли чуть более 47 тысяч желающих.

- Неофициально и на второй, и третий этап пришло почти в два раза больше желающих, около 90 тысяч человек каждый раз, - отметили в Центре тестирования РИКЗ.

Приблизительно можно подсчитать, что за три этапа было написано 681 тысяча репетиционных тестов. Умножаем эту цифру на 16 тысяч и получаем почти 11 миллиардов рублей, или более 3,5 миллиона долларов.

Что касается обязательного тестирования, то в этом году ожидается чуть меньше желающих писать ЦТ, чем в прошлом. В РИКЗе это связывают с тем, что в прошлом учебном году школу закончили более 106 тысяч человек, а в этом - количество выпускников уменьшится до 78 тысяч. Это даже меньше, чем в 2007/2008 учебном году (89 тыс. 782 человека). Но если даже предположить, что число человеко-тестов за время проведения ЦТ-2010 будет таким же, как два года назад - 457 тысяч 221, то государственная казна пополнится более чем на 4,5 млрд рублей (или на 1,5 млн долларов). В итоге за вступительную кампанию 2010 года государство может заработать приблизительно 5 млн долларов.

Но как данная практика соотносится с гарантированным Конституцией правом на получение бесплатного образования? Почему современные выпускники не могут бесплатно поступить в вуз и должны платить не только за репетиционные, но и за обязательные тесты?

- Оплата определена не нами. Есть специальное постановление Совета Министров, - высказывает свою точку зрения директор Республиканского института контроля знаний Николай Феськов. - РИКЗ получает деньги только за репетиционные тесты. Эти внебюджетные средства используются для подготовки тестовых заданий и других мероприятий, не предусматривающих использование бюджета. Что касается платы за ЦТ, то эти деньги абитуриенты перечисляют вузам. И, на мой взгляд, это немного. Один тест стоит меньше 4 долларов, хотя репетиторам за один час занятий родители готовы платить 15 долларов и выше.

- Бесплатного ничего не бывает, - это уже мнение директора Национального института образования Геннадия Пальчика. - Организация проведения тестов весьма затратное мероприятие, и кто-то же должен за него платить. Но почему все налогоплательщики должны отдавать свои деньги на то, что кто-то идет сдавать тесты, тренируется, что они обеспечены хорошими тестами? А высшее образование в нашей стране можно получить бесплатно, если показать хорошие результаты на тестировании.

Белорусские законодатели также считают, что отменять норму платного поступления в вузы не стоит и что основным законам страны она не противоречит.

- Я был в числе тех, кто инициировал переложить на плечи абитуриентов затраты на написание тестов, в том числе и ЦТ, - говорит депутат Палаты представителей Владимир Зданович. - Во всяком случае, это оправдано, потому что ЦТ - это и тесты, и мобилизация преподавательского состава, и подготовка аудиторий, и дежурные бригады медиков. И сравнивать нынешние вступительные кампании с советскими не стоит. Тогда это требовало меньше затрат, да и абитуриентов было меньше. В 1980-е годы во всех вузах Беларуси обучалось 160 тысяч студентов, а сегодня - 450 тысяч.

По словам Владимира Здановича, сегодня чиновники от образования думают не о том, стоит ли отменять плату за ЦТ, а о том, как приблизить вступительную кампанию в вузы Беларуси к международным стандартам.

- Мы задумываемся о том, как проводить зачисление студентов по их резюме, - поделился с "Завтра твоей страны" планами депутат. - Чтобы у абитуриента была возможность в электронном виде подать свое резюме (результаты ЦТ и средний балл аттестата) в разные вузы, а компьютер бы провел анализ и выдал результат: в какой вуз у абитуриента наибольший шанс поступить. Но очень важно, чтобы такой вариант поступления был максимально открытым. А для этого ученым надо поработать и подготовить безупречные компьютерные программы.

----------


## Irina

*Референдума по таможенным пошлинам в Беларуси не будет*

20 мая 2010 
Сергей Королевич, БелаПАН
Центризбирком Беларуси отказал в регистрации инициативной группы по проведению референдума против увеличения ввозных таможенных пошлин на автомобили.

Как сообщила на заседании 20 мая член ЦИК Надежда Киселева, собрание инициативной группы прошло в соответствии с законодательством, однако Центризбирком получил отрицательное заключение по выносимому на референдум вопросу из Генеральной прокуратуры и Министерства юстиции. По мнению этих госорганов, предлагаемый для вынесения на референдум вопрос "не носит четкого и ясного характера, а ответы на него могут быть истолкованы по-разному".

Киселева также высказала собственное мнение по данной инициативе. Она, в частности, считает, что выносимый на референдум вопрос "не имеет ясной правовой перспективы". "Ставки пошлин закреплены в едином таможенном тарифе Беларуси, Казахстана и России. Беларусь признает приоритет международного права перед национальным. Речь идет не только о вопросе государственной жизни, но и межгосударственных отношений", — сказала она.

В результате решение об отказе в регистрации инициативной группы было принято Центризбиркомом 20 мая единогласно.

Инициатором республиканского референдума выступила в декабре 2009 года Партия БНФ. Ее представители предложили вынести на всенародное голосование вопрос: "Поддерживаете ли вы сохранение размера таможенных пошлин на ввоз в Республику Беларусь легковых автомобилей зарубежного производства на уровне 26 ноября 2009 года?".

В руководстве партии считают, что соглашение о создании Таможенного союза, подписанное 27 ноября 2009 года в Минске руководителями Беларуси, Казахстана и России, "игнорирует интересы значительной части граждан Беларуси, для которых вступление в силу подписанных документов повлечет ухудшение личного материального благосостояния в связи со значительным повышением таможенных тарифов и, соответственно, цен на важные категории товаров, в частности на легковые автомобили".

Пока повышение пошлин коснулось юридических лиц и индивидуальных предпринимателей. С 2010 года пошлины доведены до уровня российских, причем на некоторые импортные автомобили они увеличились в 10 раз.

Для физических лиц в рамках Таможенного союза новые правила ввоза автомобилей пока не определены. Ожидается, что пошлины на ввоз транспортных средств физлицами повысятся 1 июля 2010 года, когда должен вступить в силу Таможенный кодекс и заработать в полном объеме Таможенный союз Беларуси, Казахстана и России.

----------


## Irina

*Таможенный союз Беларуси, России и Казахстана не сможет заработать в полную силу с 1 июля. Об этом сообщил премьер-министр России Владимир Путин в интервью телекомпании "Мир", передает корреспондент БЕЛТА.
*
Говоря об итогах состоявшейся накануне в Санкт-Петербурге встречи глав правительств трех стран, Владимир Путин отметил, что сторонам пока не удалось согласовать ряд вопросов по отдельным параметрам экономического взаимодействия. Эти вопросы "носят совершенно конкретный характер, и, безусловно, решение тем или другим образом этих проблем напрямую связано с экономическим самочувствием целых отраслей экономик наших стран", пояснил он.

Российский премьер сообщил, что на встрече в Санкт-Петербурге "белорусская сторона не ставила вопрос о новых ценах на энергоносители". По его словам, основная проблема - это вывозные таможенные пошлины на сырую нефть.

Владимир Путин подчеркнул, что остающиеся вопросы с Таможенным союзом не приведут к отсрочке создания Единого экономического пространства, которое должно вступить в 2012 году.

"Напротив, я сделал предложение, чтобы мы ускорили решение вопросов, связанных с созданием Единого экономического пространства, - рассказал Владимир Путин. - Для того чтобы оно заработало, нужно подготовить два пакета документов. Один должен быть подготовлен к июлю следующего года, второй - к концу 2011 года. Я предложил, чтобы мы до конца 2010 года подготовили весь пакет. И более того - если это представится возможным, подписали его и ратифицировали. С отложенным сроком введения. Как и договаривались, с 1 июля 2012 года. А может, чуть раньше, если мы его подпишем и ратифицируем. Мы готовы сделать это и раньше. И я исхожу из того, что в этом случае можно было бы пойти на дополнительные шаги навстречу друг другу и решить вопросы и по пошлинам, и по тарифам некоторым и так далее".

----------


## Irina

*Партия БНФ определилась с претендентом на пост президента*
29.05.2010, 17:09 » Политика
Сергей Королевич, БелаПАН


Григорий Костусев будет выдвигаться в качестве кандидата в президенты от Партии БНФ. Такое решение принято на 13-м, внеочередном, съезде Партии БНФ.

Всего в голосовании приняло участие 143 делегата съезда. В поддержку Костусева проголосовало 150 человек, против - 13.

После своего избрания Костусев обратился к лидеру партии Алексею Янукевичу с просьбой возглавить его предвыборный штаб.

Костусев считает, что победа на выборах возможна только в результате консолидации национально-демократических сил. По его словам, необходимо как можно быстрее начать соответствующие переговоры.

"Если общим кандидатом стану я - буду идти до победы. Я уверен, что победа будет за нами", - сказал он.

Выборы кандидата в президенты от партии прошли на безальтернативной основе. Делегатами съезда в качестве претендента на должность кандидата в президенты выдвигались также Сергей Мальчик и Левон Борщевский. Однако Мальчик взял самоотвод, Борщевский в съезде не участвовал, но распространил заявление, в котором просил не выдвигать его кандидатом в президенты.

Григорий Костусев родился 17 апреля 1957 года в деревне Тяхтин Белыничского района Могилевской области. В 1982 году окончил Белорусскую сельскохозяйственную академию по специальности "инженер-механик".

Служил в Советской армии (1975-1977).

Работал главным инженером совхоза "Друць" Белыничского района (1983-1988), директором совхоза (1988-1991), директором Шкловского районного объединения жилищно-коммунального хозяйства (1995-2001).

Был директором совместного белорусско-украинского предприятия "Гидросила - Белая Русь" в Могилеве (2002-2004 годы).

Трижды избирался депутатом местных советов. Во время президентских выборов 2006 года был доверенным лицом единого кандидата от Объединенных демократических сил Александра Милинкевича.

Православный. Женат, имеет троих детей.

Съезд Партии БНФ утвердил предвыборную платформу своего кандидата в президенты

Съезд Партии БНФ утвердил предвыборную платформу своего кандидата в президенты, основные принципы которой - свобода и ответственность, экономический рост, независимость и евроатлантический выбор. Соответствующий документ принят 29 мая на 13-м, внеочередном, съезде партии.

"Партия БНФ идет на президентские выборы, чтобы защитить коренные интересы белорусского народа. Партия БНФ - старейшая политическая сила Беларуси, которая всегда в своей деятельности руководствовалась национальными интересами", - подчеркивается в документе.

Первоочередной задачей партия считает возврат к принципам законности и разделения властей. "Беларусь должна стать правовым государством. Это невозможно без демонтажа сегодняшних принципов власти и управления", - говорится в документе.

В экономической сфере партия БНФ обещает "сделать все, чтобы после справедливой земельной реформы частная собственность на землю стала хозяйственной основой новой демократической Беларуси".

В основу внешней политики государства Партия БНФ ставит "национальные интересы, а не заинтересованность отдельных группировок". "Беларусь является неотъемлемой частью европейской цивилизации. Поэтому европейский путь страны - это не вопрос геополитического колебания между Москвой и Брюсселем, а осознанное участие в европейских структурах в качестве полноправной заинтересованной стороны", - говорится в предвыборной платформе партии.

Первыми законодательными актами нового президента, отмечается в документе, станут указы о возвращении национальных белорусских символов - герба "Погоня" и бело-красно-белого флага и создании действенного механизма поддержки и расширения употребления белорусского языка.

Новый президент, если им станет представитель БНФ, также будет прикладывать все усилия для присоединения Беларуси к шенгенскому пространству. "Для всех нас Беларусь является единым и неповторимым отечеством. Наше общее будущее нераздельно связано с судьбой белорусской нации. Вместе мы можем добиться достойной, свободной и независимой жизни на белорусской земле. Новый президент Беларуси от партии БНФ использует все полномочия для достижения этой цели", - говорится в документе.

----------


## vova230

Не надо нам еще одного могилевского сельхозакадемика. Одним наелись досыта.

----------


## Irina

*vova230*,  полностью поддерживаю. Я с ним когда-то пересекалась давно. Честно скажу, действующее лицо лучше.

----------


## Irina

На 1 июня 2010года, согласно данным, предоставленным АСЕА - Ассоциацией автопроизводителей, в СНГ Беларусь является страной, самой обеспеченной автомобилями. На тысячу жителей Беларуси приходится 261 легковой автомобиль.

----------


## Irina

*Комиссия Таможенного союза согласовала беспошлинный ввоз 50 кг товаров для граждан*
19.06.2010, 14:07 » Экономика и бизнес
Алексей Орешко, БелаПАН

Комиссия Таможенного союза России, Беларуси и Казахстана на заседании 18 июня согласовала проект соглашения о беспошлинном ввозе товаров физическими лицами для личного пользования. Норма беспошлинного ввоза составит 50 килограммов, сообщил журналистам замминистра экономического развития РФ Андрей Слепнев.

"Вчера все согласовали", - цитирует Слепнева РИА "Новости".

По словам замминистра, Казахстан и Россия уже подписали соглашение. Беларусь взяла несколько дней на изучение документов.

Напомним, в Беларусь сейчас граждане могут беспошлинно ввозить до 35 кг на сумму не более 1 тыс. евро.

Слепнев также сообщил, что есть договоренность сохранить на год изъятие по автомобилям, ввозимым физическими лицами, для Казахстана и Беларуси.

Вопрос импортных пошлин на иномарки для физических лиц остается очень чувствительным для Беларуси при создании Таможенного союза. В стране действует льготный режим для физических лиц, тогда как в России ставки фактически запретительные.

----------


## Irina

*В Бобруйске будут шить спортивные костюмы Adidas
28.06.2010*

Через две-три недели бобруйская швейная фабрика "Славянка" приступит к работе по пошиву спортивной одежды Adidas. Директор "Славянки" Теймураз Бочоришвили заявил, что немецкая компания предъявляет очень высокие требования к организации производства и качеству продукции.

"Adidas не подписывает договор, если предприятие не проходит аудит на правильную организацию труда", - передает слова Теймураза Бочоришвили БелаПАН.

По словам директора белорусской фабрики, немцы тщательно проверяют безопасность условий труда, соблюдение прав рабочих, сроки и порядок выплаты зарплаты, пожарную безопасность, экологию, состояние санузлов, наличие дезинфицирующих средств и т.д. Обращают внимание даже на то, не использует ли предприятие труд детей и заключенных.

Теймураз Бочоришвили сообщил, что замечания к производству на "Славянке" были незначительными, и их "реально исправить".
Это не первый опыт сотрудничества компании с мировыми брендами. На прошлой неделе фабрика закончила поставки пальтовой группы для известного французского бренда "Соня Рикель".

----------


## vova230

Получается можем делать качественно? Отчего тогда в народном хозяйстве такой бардак?

----------


## Sanych

*Лукашенко написал открытое письмо в российскую "Правду"*
29.06.2010, 15:04  Новость дня
Алексей Орешко, БелаПАН

Среди граждан Беларуси становится все меньше сторонников глубокой интеграции с Россией. Об этом говорится в открытом письме Александра Лукашенко на имя редактора российской газеты "Правда" Бориса Комоцкого.
Белорусский президент счел необходимым проинформировать издание "о реальной ситуации, сложившейся по так называемому газовому конфликту" между Беларусью и Россией. В письме подробно излагается предыстория конфликта и позиция белорусской стороны. 

"Сразу хочу подчеркнуть, что переговорный процесс по вине российской стороны фактически оказался сорван, - отмечает Лукашенко. - Хотя мы все время занимали гибкую конструктивную позицию, предлагали различные варианты взаимовыгодного решения вопроса, были готовы к приемлемым компромиссам. Белорусские инициативы игнорировались, а наших представителей, включая членов правительства высокого уровня, вынуждали часами просиживать в газпромовских приемных".

"Оказывается, что, на словах рассуждая о недопустимости пересмотра уроков истории, российское руководство на самом деле святость братских уз оценивает в кубометрах газа и баррелях нефти", – подчеркивается в письме. 

"Мы абсолютно не против прагматичности в экономическом сотрудничестве, - продолжает Лукашенко. - Но она должна в равной степени касаться обеих сторон, учитывать весь спектр двусторонних взаимоотношений и соответствовать духу осуществляемых интеграционных процессов. И, конечно, основываться на неукоснительном выполнении всеми сторонами принятых обязательств, без изъятий, ограничений и произвольного толкования".

"Давайте будем откровенны: неужели за действиями Газпрома во всей этой истории лежит только денежный интерес? Разве пара сотен миллионов долларов может быть решающей для финансового положения одной из крупнейших транснациональных корпораций? Убежден, что для всех ответ известен", - пишет белорусский президент. 

Подоплека конфликта, по мнению Лукашенко, абсолютно в другом: "Он лишь часть той недружественной политики, которая на протяжении последних лет планомерно проводится в отношении Беларуси. Достаточно вспомнить недавние "молочные", "мясные", "сахарные", "нефтяные" и иные войны. Я уж не говорю о той целенаправленно проводимой большинством российских СМИ линии, которая приобрела характер настоящей информационной агрессии".

Автор письма считает, что цель очевидна: "построить" руководство Беларуси, заставить пойти на уступки в ущерб национальным интересам суверенного государства, заполучить лакомые куски белорусской собственности. 

"Мы, в Беларуси, все это видим и оцениваем соответствующим образом. Как результат, среди наших граждан, к сожалению, становится все меньше сторонников глубокой интеграции с Россией. Белорусы начинают относиться к самой близкой для нас стране - России - с настороженностью, ожидая от нее самых непредсказуемых ударов", - утверждает Лукашенко.

Текст открытого письма опубликован в "Правде" 29 июня.

----------


## Irina

*В Беларуси запрещено купаться в 32 местах массового отдыха*
16.07.2010
Татьяна Дорощенок, БелаПАН
Постановления на запрет купания вынесены в отношении 32 мест массового отдыха, сообщает Республиканский центр гигиены, эпидемиологии и общественного здоровья.

Так, в Брестской области запрещено купаться в 13 местах отдыха. Это зона отдыха озера Котера Каменецкого района, пляж реки Лесная в Каменце, водоем оздоровительного лагеря "Чайка" Ляховичского района, место отдыха у воды деревни Ольшаны Столинского района, пляж "Центральный" в Бресте, зона отдыха реки Щара в деревне Дарево Ляховичского района, зона отдыха реки Ведьма в Ляховичах, городской пляж на озере Визжар в Жабинке, зона отдыха санаториев "Буг" и "Надзея" на реке Мухавец Жабинковского района, зона отдыха пруда "Полонка", на водоеме "Павлиново" и на водохранилище "Мышанка" Барановичского района.

В Гомельской области также нельзя купаться в 13 местах. Шесть из них закрыты из-за отсутствия обустроенного пляжа. Это зона отдыха водоема поселков Коммунар, Дуравичи Кривск, Кошелево, Красное Знамя и Потаповка Буда-Кошелевского района. Три зоны отдыха в Добруше закрыты в связи с началом работ по очистке и углублению реки Ипуть - пляжи "Камяга" и "Городской", а также место отдыха в районе набережной. Из-за несоответствия проб воды по микробиологическим показателям запрещено купаться в городском парке "Победа" в Калинковичах, на озере "Комарино", а также двух местах на реке Днепр (2-й микрорайон и район спасательной станции) в Рогачеве.

В Витебской области запрет на купание вынесен в зоне отдыха озера Яново Полоцкого района, озера Щаты Полоцкого района, озера Гомель Полоцкого района и озера Суя Полоцкого района. В Могилевской области запрещено купаться на городских пляжах на реке Днепр в Могилеве и Шклове. Основная причина запрета купания - несоответствие проб воды по микробиологическим показателям, то есть превышение допустимого содержания кишечных палочек, способных вызвать кишечные расстройства.

Вместе с тем, запреты на купание пока не выносились в Минске, Минской и Гродненской областях. По состоянию на 7 июля было запрещено купаться в 29 местах массового отдыха населения Беларуси.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

> *В Беларуси запрещено купаться в 32 местах массового отдыха*


ну и кому спасибо сказать
Люди всё равно купаются,тем более в такую жарень и им начхать на эти запреты

----------


## Irina

*
Вопрос смертной казни решится только после выборов президента?*
22.07.2010, 12:34 » Общество
Ольга ПРУДНИКОВА, Naviny.by

Правозащитники собирают подписи против смертной казни, пытаются спасти осужденных на казнь гродненских убийц, руководство страны тем временем оттягивает этот вопрос до "прекрасного далека". И, по мнению экспертов, разрешение этой проблемы уже не котируется как козырь в предвыборной ситуации.

Правозащитный центр "Вясна" начал широкий сбор подписей под петицией против применения смертной казни в Беларуси.

Напомним, в прошлом году белорусские правозащитники начали кампанию "Правозащитники против смертной казни". Тогда была подготовлена и отправлена в Администрацию президента соответствующая петиция, которую подписали известные люди страны.

Сейчас же "Вясна" решила обратиться ко всем неравнодушным белорусам.

"Тогда мы выбрали знаменитых в Беларуси людей, потому что они могут повлиять на сограждан. Сейчас мы решили организовать более широкий сбор подписей, чтобы показать руководству страны, что есть - и достаточно много - людей, которые выступают за отмену или мораторий на смертную казнь. Мы прекрасно осознаем, что этот вопрос в нашей стране носит в первую очередь политический характер. И не собираемся пытаться изменить законодательство, это просто гражданская акция, которая носит скорее эмоциональный, а не юридический характер. Наша задача - разъяснить людям, что смертная казнь - это посягательство на высшую ценность - человеческую жизнь", - рассказал "Белорусским новостям" правозащитник Валентин Стефанович.

Напоминая о том, что сегодня страны всей Европы и постсоветского пространства отказались от смертной казни, авторы петиции напоминают, что "смертная казнь имеет необратимый характер. Лишение жизни не только не исправит осуществленного злодейства и не вернет справедливость, но и не сможет привести преступника к покаянию, осознанию своей вины. Кроме того, нельзя исключить судебных ошибок, что грозит казнями невиновных людей… Наличие смертной казни не является дополнительной защитой общества, потому что не сдерживает людей путем запугивания от осуществления преступления".

Подписи будут собираться на протяжении этого года - как в интернете, так и в "реале", а затем будут направлены в Администрацию президента.

Между тем, руководство страны прекрасно осведомлено о спорах по поводу смертной казни. В Палате представителей даже создана специальная рабочая группа по обсуждению проблематики смертной казни. Главная цель, как было объявлено, созданной рабочей группы - изучить предпосылки, которые дают основание решить, нужно ли отменять смертную казнь в Беларуси.

"И мы можем только приветствовать создание этой группы - ведь это значит, что смертная казнь стала темой обсуждения и на высоком уровне, - заметил В.Стефанович. - Однако есть серьезные сомнения, что в ближайшее время по этой теме будет что-то, кроме обсуждений. Думается, до президентских выборов в Беларуси ничего не решится. Потому что сейчас этим никто не будет заниматься, это непопулярный перед выборами вопрос. Но мы надеемся, что после президентских выборов - как главного политического события страны - смертная казнь в Беларуси все же будет отменена…"

Кстати, предполагалось, что деятельность парламентской рабочей группы продлится до лета этого года. Однако вот уже середина лета, а никаких известий с фронтов обсуждения смертной казни на парламентском уровне нет.

"Все оказалось не так просто и быстро, как думалось изначально, - рассказал "Белорусским новостям" глава рабочей группы по обсуждению проблематики смертной казни при Палате представителей Национального собрания, председатель постоянной комиссии по законодательству и судебно-правовым вопросам Николай Самосейко. - После того, как мы выработали план мероприятий по этому вопросу, поняли, что его большой объем не позволит закончить работу к лету или летом. Потому, скорее всего, мы закончим работу к осени. Пока же даже о промежуточных результатах работы говорить бессмысленно".

Парламентарии собирались провести соцопрос населения, однако в этом деле их опередил Информационно-аналитический центр при Администрации президента. ИАЦ провел республиканский социологический мониторинг по теме "Общественное мнение о деятельности органов внутренних дел Республики Беларусь", в ходе которого в августе-сентябре минувшего года в числе прочего изучалось и отношение населения к отмене смертной казни.

Согласно обработанным данным, за отмену смертной казни выступило только 4,5% опрошенного населения страны. 79,5% респондентов не поддерживают исключения смертной казни из перечня наказаний за совершение особо тяжких преступлений. Каждый десятый участник опроса затруднился ответить на поставленный вопрос.

Респонденты, выступившие против отмены смертной казни, приводили такие аргументы, как, например: "те, кто убивает других, сами не должны жить", "таких людей не исправишь, и при любой возможности они будут совершать новые преступления", "наличие смертной казни сдерживает рост преступности", "на содержание таких преступников будет тратиться много средств", "в Беларусь станут приезжать преступники, которым будет угрожать применение смертных приговоров в своих странах".

Это представляет особый интерес с учетом того, как признался глава парламентской группы, что в конечном счете решать будет именно народ.

"Наша цель - не занять ту или иную позицию и переубедить окружающих. Ведь выбор всегда за народом", - заявил Н.Самосейко.

По его словам, цель рабочей группы - доложить народу всю информацию и ждать его (народа) реакции.

"Мы должны исследовать и довести до общества все проблемы, связанные со смертной казнью в нашей стране. И решать будут люди. Мы лишь будем мониторить их мнение", - объяснил Н.Самосейко.

Хотя, по мнению правозащитников, все должно быть куда проще…

"Согласно Конституции, смертная казнь у нас носит временный характер - будет действовать до ее отмены, - объяснил В.Стефанович. - А для отмены есть два варианта. Первый - президент издает указ о моратории на смертную казнь. Это значит, что Уголовный кодекс не будет меняться, просто наказание в виде казни в нем не будет действовать. Второй - парламент принимает закон об изменении статьей из УК, которые предусматривают смертную казнь".

И лучше, на взгляд В.Стефановича, не следовать в этом вопросе пожеланиям народа.

"Между прочим, во всех странах Европы смертная казнь отменялась именно так - решением руководства государства. Хотя отнюдь не меньшинство там было против этого, да и сейчас начинает расти количество выступающих за казнь. Но они ведь не собираются ее ввести, - рассказал В.Стефанович. - Это вопрос политической воли и решения руководства страны.

Для обычных людей казнь преступника всегда будет носить эмоциональную окраску - с каждым громким преступлением будет расти желание смертной казни, с каждым новым ошибочным приговором будут появляться те, кто выступит против. Люди есть люди: они могут и вовсе предложить устраивать публичные казни, либо отдавать преступников на растерзание родственникам жертв. Но это же не выход, руководствоваться нужно принципами гуманности, а не мести".

Между тем, еще весной заявлялось: не исключено, что по итогам работы группы по обсуждению проблематики смертной казни будут проведены парламентские слушания по поводу необходимости отмены смертной казни в стране.

"Возможно, осенью пройдут парламентские слушания по этому вопросу, по итогам которых будут даны рекомендации. Однако какими они могут быть, конечно, прогнозировать сейчас невозможно. Впрочем, если настроения белорусов не изменятся, то смысл таких слушаний остается под вопросом…" - заметил Н.Самосейко.

Впрочем, для белорусских правозащитников куда актуальней кажутся не перспективные прогнозы, а реальные человеческие жизни. 30 июля Верховный суд рассмотрит кассационную жалобу осужденных на высшую меру жителей Гродно Олега Гришковца и Андрея Бурдыки. Правозащитники называют это "последним шансом" спасти жизнь "гродненским убийцам".

"Мы надеемся, что смертную казнь им заменят на пожизненное заключение, - высказался В.Стефанович. - Хотя тут сложно что-то предугадывать и не хочется лишних разговоров, потому что речь идет о человеческой жизни. Но, учитывая предыдущий опыт, в частности недавние казни Василия Язепчука и Андрея Жука, когда нами были предприняты все возможные меры, задействованы даже международные механизмы, руководство страны не просто не следует принципам гуманности и своим же международным обязательствам - ему просто начхать на них…".

----------


## vova230

Как стало известно "Белорусским новостям", МВД Беларуси положительно решило вопрос о выдаче специальных разрешений на право занятия трудовой деятельностью 600 гражданам КНР. Впервые в истории Департамента по гражданству и миграции разрешение дается столь большим "оптом" иностранных рабочих рук. Правда, пока не удалось выяснить, когда приедут и на каких объектах будут трудиться китайские товарищи. Известно лишь, что конечным пунктом их прибытия является столица Беларуси.

----------


## Sanych

Гос-во наше сейчас на волне дружбы с Китаем. Так что особо удивляться не чему.

----------


## vova230

Пора в скинхеды записываться, пока китайцы Беларусь не заполонили.

----------


## vova230

*ИНТИМНАЯ ЖИЗНЬ ПОД НАДЗОРОМ*

В Белоруссии вступило в силу постановление Совета Министров «Положение о порядке получения органами внутренних дел сведений, подтверждающих, что брак с гражданином Республики Беларусь заключен фиктивно». Теперь 
местная милиция будет проверять белорусских мужей и жен буквально на предмет того, любят ли они друг друга. 


Прежде всего, белорусскую милицию будет интересовать, настоящий ли был заключен брак с иностранцем. Проверять милиционеры благополучие браков будут поэтапно. Сначала посмотрят с инспекцией, живут ли супруги вместе и ведут ли совместное домашнее хозяйство. Сотрудники правоохранительных органов в буквальном смысле получили право заходить в чужие квартиры, смотреть по шкафам, есть ли в них одежда обоих супругов, есть ли дети. Если выяснится, что супруги живут раздельно на постоянной основе, это уже станет главным свидетельством того, что брак фиктивен, а потому не имеет права на существование. Про то, что любящие друг друга мужья и жены могут жить отдельно в силу разных причин, милиционеры и белорусское правительство просто не верят. 



Кроме того, контролеры намерены приглашать нерадивых супругов на допросы. Показания будут оформляться письменно, и подписываться допрашиваемыми на каждом листе. Если же кто-то из супругов посчитает, что эти вопросы оскорбительны и откажется отвечать, его брак будет считаться фиктивным, т.е. незаконным. Одни и те же вопросы будут задаваться мужьям и женам, причем в одно и то же время, но по разным комнатам, чтобы они не имели возможности согласовать ответы. Если они будут расходиться, то это тоже станет поводом для дальнейших разбирательств. 

Еще одно правило: опрос будет проводиться конкретно на том языке, который знают оба супруга. Если этим языком окажется не русский - не беда: позовут переводчика. Если выяснится, что муж, например, говорит только по-английски, а жена - только по-русски, брак сочтут недействительным. «У нас нормальной считается только семья, в которой супруги говорят на общем языке. Пусть даже исключительно матами», - комментирует правозащитник Светлана Калинкина. 

Что еще более важно, четкого списка вопросов у белорусского правительства не оказалось. Это значит, что милиция может задавать любые вопросы, которые сочтет нужными, даже если кому-то они покажутся неприличными. Говорят, что для браков между белорусами и иностранными гражданами специальных вопросов не задавали, дабы супруги не могли выучить их заранее и подготовить ответы. При этом в постановлении утверждается, что «количество вопросов определяется органом внутренних дел с учетом личности опрашиваемых супругов и обстоятельств заключения брака. Вопросы должны быть конкретными, понятными и предполагающими однозначные и исчерпывающие ответы». Если их не последует, супруга-иностранца или супругу-иностранку депортируют из Белоруссии на Родину за пару суток. Особенно это касается «сообщения супругами не единых сведений в отношении персональных и иных данных друг друга, близких родственников друг друга, обстоятельств знакомства и семейной жизни», говорится в постановлении. 



В документе подчеркивается также, что милиция должна задавать вопросы об «обстоятельствах личной жизни». Будут ли задавать правоохранители вопросы о том, насколько часто муж занимается сексом с женой, - уже на их совести. Не исключено, кстати, что об обстоятельствах жизни супругов будут расспрашивать также родственников, соседей, друзей. Согласно постановлению, органы внутренних дел Белоруссии имеют на это право. 


Главный признак фиктивного брака, считают чиновники, - тот факт, что у супругов спустя несколько лет совместной жизни не будет совместных детей, но будут дети внебрачные. Иными словами, если белорус возьмет в жены девушку с ребенком, и при этом спустя несколько лет не заведет с ней своего, это уже будет достаточным поводом расторгнуть их брак. Ужас? Это еще не все. Поводом для того, чтобы развести молодоженов, может послужить и «значительная разница в возрасте». При этом в документе не указывается, с какой цифры разница будет «значительной». Очевидно, и это будет на рассмотрении у милиции. Правозащитники и юристы отмечают, что белорусское правительство создало весьма нечеткий с юридической точки зрения документ, который в буквальном смысле развяжет руки милиции, даст очередной хороший повод для дачи взяток. 

Но тут об этом никто не задумывается. Как сказал в неформальной беседе с корреспондентом «СП» один лейтенант милиции: «Все равно, лишь бы наших баб за границу не увозили, да «хачи» на рынках ради получения вида на жительства, нашим одиночкам по тысяче долларов в год не платили».

----------


## Sanych

*В сентябре Республиканское унитарное предприятие «Белпочта» планирует предложить корпоративным клиентам новую услугу - так называемую «Гибридную почту». Речь идет о комплексной услуге, включающей распечатку, конвертование и рассылку информации, полученной от потребителя услуги в электронном виде, рассказали в «Белпочте».* 

Данная услуга предназначена для организаций, которые осуществляют массовые рассылки отправлений письменной корреспонденции.

В «Белпочте» отметили, что с ее помощью связисты намерены избавить клиентов от необходимости самостоятельно или через посредников печатать, обрабатывать материалы, предназначенные к рассылке, доставлять их в отделение почтовой связи для отправки.

Что немаловажно, коммерческая тайна и конфиденциальность информации переданной для рассылки при этом гарантируется, подчеркнули в РУП «Белпочта».

"У корпоративных клиентов отечественной почты появится возможность получить качественную услугу, одновременно оптимизировав затраты", - рассказали в «Белпочте».

----------


## Irina

*В Беларуси зарплата бюджетников вырастет дважды*

В сентябре поднимут коэффициенты для тех, кто получает меньше 200 долларов, а в ноябре - тарифную ставку для всех бюджетников.

Осенью будут расти не только цены, но и зарплаты. Причем - дважды. Президент не раз обещал, что к концу года в среднем зарплата в Беларуси достигнет 500 долларов. Повышение окладов планировали в ноябре. Но для начала решили подтянуть отстающих - молодых специалистов, врачей, учителей, работников культурно-просветительных учреждений, учреждений социального обеспечения. Это сделают за счет повышающих коэффициентов. Коэффициенты изменят таким образом, чтобы в итоге сумма стала выше 200 долларов в эквиваленте.

С 1 ноября обещают повышение зарплаты, которое коснется всех бюджетников. Тарифную ставку увеличат вдвое - с 90 тысяч рублей до 180 тысяч рублей. Но зарплаты не вырастут в два раза. Ведь растет только оклад, а он может составлять и меньше половины итоговой суммы. После повышения зарплаты в бюджетной сфере составят примерно 405 - 410 долларов в эквиваленте, а по стране удастся выйти на обещанные 500 долларов.

А к концу 2015 года белорусы будут получать в среднем 1000 долларов. Об этом премьер-министр заявил на презентации Программы социально-экономического развития Беларуси на 2011 - 2015 год.

----------


## PatR!oT

помню  нас на работе собирали что бы мы его послушали  когда он рвался в депутаты  по шкловскому и нашему району , ну хоть по беларуски разазговаривает ))))

----------


## Irina

*Свиной грипп снова идет в Беларусь?*

06.09.2010, 11:12 » Новость дня
Елена СПАСЮК, Naviny.by
*
Вирус А(H1N1), наделавший в прошлом году столько шума по всему миру, будет циркулировать еще несколько лет.
*
Как заявила "Белорусским новостям" заведующая эпидемиологическим отделом Минского городского центра гигиены и эпидемиологии Елена Фисенко, в грядущем сезоне наряду с традиционным в Беларуси будет присутствовать и грипп А(H1N1). Но она успокаивает: "Такой тяжести течения заболевания и количества заболевших, как в прошлом году, не ожидается. Это связано с тем, что у жителей Беларуси есть определенный иммунитет к вирусу, ведь 40-50% населения в той или иной форме имели контакт с вирусом А(H1N1)".

Подъем заболеваемости ОРВИ в нашей стране уже начался. Осень и похолодание делают свое дело. Обычный для этого времени года уровень заболеваемости в Минске - две тысячи случаев в день. Фисенко считает, что, если прирост будет сохраняться, через две недели заболеваемость выйдет на сезонный подъем, когда ежедневно ОРВИ обнаруживают у 5-7 тысяч человек. Эпидемический подъем (до 80 тысяч заболевших в день) ожидается в "традиционные" сроки - в январе-феврале. Напомним, в прошлом году подъем заболеваемости ОРВИ начался в октябре, а пик пришелся на ноябрь. О первом случае свиного гриппа в нашей стране стало известно 19 августа 2009 года. А к началу ноября от пневмонии, ставшей осложнением гриппа A(H1N1), в Минске умерли около десяти человек.

Елена Фисенко считает, что в этом сезоне большинство белорусов переболеют ОРВИ в период с конца сентября до начала апреля, и только 10% заболеваний придется на короткий промежуток, называемый эпидемическим. Длится он обычно около месяца.

Вирус А(H1N1), по прогнозу ВОЗ, будет вести себя как вирус сезонного гриппа. Мир вступает в послепандемический период, но это вовсе не означает, что свиной грипп исчез. Ожидается, что циркулировать он будет еще в течение нескольких ближайших лет.

Заметим, медицинская общественность неоднозначно отнеслась к позиции ВОЗ, которая осенью прошлого года объявила пандемию свиного гриппа. Организацию обвиняли в сговоре с фармацевтами, в раздувании проблемы. Президент Беларуси Александр Лукашенко также отмечал, что немалую роль в нагнетании ажиотажа сыграли фармацевтические компании. "Неужели вы не понимаете, что происходит? Это опасная и коррумпированная сфера, - говорил он. - Я знаю, что происходит в этой суперкоррумпированной среде".

Между тем ВОЗ продолжал настаивать: вирус опасен, он ведет себя неестественно. Обычно во время сезонных эпидемий ОРВИ в более чем 90% случаев смерть настигает ослабленных пожилых людей. А вирус А(H1N1) поражал многих молодых.

Это подтверждали и некоторые белорусские врачи, осмелившиеся рассказывать правду об эпидемической ситуации. В Беларуси от его осложнения - пневмонии - умирали как раз молодые люди. Статистику наш Минздрав не озвучил до сих пор. По данным "Белорусских новостей", в реанимациях Минска в 2009 году от пневмонии умерло 123 человека, из них у 88 был определен вирус пандемического гриппа A(H1N1).

При этом генеральный директор ВОЗ Маргарет Чен утверждала: "На этот раз нам просто повезло. Во время пандемии не произошло мутации вируса в форму с большим количеством летальных случаев. Не развилась широко распространенная устойчивость к осельтамивиру (препарату "тамифлю").

Как бы ни хотелось избежать обвинений в панике, которые сыпались на журналистов в разгар прошлогодней эпидемии, "Белорусские новости" призывают Минздрав извлечь уроки из прошлого. И главный из них: не замалчивать информацию, ведь в наше время утаить ее все равно невозможно, а молчание медицинских властей лишь нагнетает панические настроения в обществе.

Кое-что уже, конечно, сделано. К предстоящему сезону ОРВИ готовиться стали еще в июне, когда министр здравоохранения Беларуси Василий Жарко подписал соответствующий приказ. 3 сентября президент Беларуси Александр Лукашенко согласовал назначение Олега Арнаутова на должность заместителя министра здравоохранения – главного государственного санитарного врача. Напомним, с 29 февраля 2008 года этот пост занимала Валентина Качан, продержавшись на нем не более двух сезонов гриппа. Один из них оказался очень сложным. Даже о мерах профилактики санслужба тогда заговорила, лишь когда пик заболеваемости пошел на спад.

Как бы ни сложилась ситуация в этот раз, о собственной защите нам лучше подумать заранее. По информации Елены Фисенко, уже на этой неделе начинается вакцинация от гриппа за счет средств граждан и организаций. "В этом году вакцины стали поступать в столицу на месяц раньше, чем в прошлом, для чего была проделана серьезная организационная работа. Если прививку сделать сейчас, шансы на выработку иммунитета от гриппа значительны. На мой взгляд, минчане имеют уникальный шанс защититься от заболевания", - отметила заведующая эпидемиологическим отделом Минского городского центра гигиены и эпидемиологии.

В столицу поступили уже две противогриппозные вакцины – "Ваксигрип" (производства Франции) и "Гриппол Плюс" (Россия). "Инфлювак" (Нидерланды) и "Флюарикс" (Бельгия) ожидаются в ближайшие дни.

Бесплатная вакцина "Флюваксин" (Китай) появится позже. Это аналог "Ваксигрипа", "на мировом рынке он используется с 2004 года и хорошо себя зарекомендовал". Преимущество этой вакцины еще и в относительной дешевизне. Доза "Флюваксина" будет стоить от 13 до 15 тысяч рублей. Для сравнения: цена дозы "Гриппол Плюс" - 19 тысяч, а "Ваксигрипа" - 27 тысяч рублей.

Все вакцины от гриппа, которые будут применяться в этом году в Беларуси, автоматически станут и прививками от свиного гриппа. Ранее в структуру вакцин не входил штамм A(H1N1). Поэтому для столицы было закуплено 5 тысяч доз российской вакцины "Моногриппол плюс". Сейчас каждая прививка содержит необходимые штаммы для формирования иммунитета от гриппа A(H1N1).

Затягивать с прививками, если вы планируете их делать, не стоит. Ведь в ноябре прошлого года в пик гриппа сделать прививку в Минске было не так уж просто.

Остается надеяться, что если свиной грипп снова придет в Беларусь, то и власти, и каждый из нас уже будем к этому подготовлены.

----------


## Irina

*Кто готовит покушение на президента Беларуси?*

13.09.2010, 10:59 » Политика
Алексей ЗОЛОТНИЦКИЙ, Naviny.by


В информационной войне между Минском и Москвой прозвучал новый выстрел. С чьей стороны — это пока вопрос. Но выстрел не просто громкий, а оглушительный. Скрывший свои имя и фамилию ("по понятным причинам") бывший сотрудник российских спецслужб заявил, что премьер-министр России Владимир Путин готовит убийство Александра Лукашенко.

"Я бывший сотрудник одной из спецслужб Российской Федерации хочу сделать достоянием общественности следующее. Председатель правительства России Путин хочет убить президента Белоруссии Лукашенко. Я заявляю об этом со всей ответственностью, ибо располагаю достоверными фактами. По понятным причинам я не могу назвать свои имя и фамилию. Я был и остаюсь патриотом России.



Мне лично не нравится Лукашенко — ни как человек, ни как политик. Мне не нравится, что он хочет обеспечить благополучие своей страны за счет моей родины — России. В Белоруссии скоро президентские выборы. Чтобы убрать Лукашенко, у нас есть целый набор нормальных средств и методов. Наши СМИ могут слепить из Лукашенко какой угодно образ — сумасшедшего или больного. Мы можем поставить его на колени экономически — через поставки нефти и газа. Мы можем в конце концов договориться с Европой, Соединенными Штатами. И этого достаточно — Лукашенко рухнет. Но мне абсолютно не приемлемы методы физического устранения президента Белоруссии, которые планирует использовать руководство моей страны.

Мне достоверно известно, что для реализации этой цели в июне этого года в госкорпорации "Ростехнологии" создана специальная группа из числа бывших сотрудник Федеральной службы безопасности, Службы внешней разведки и других спецслужб. Создана по прямому указанию Путина.

Все знают, что "Ростехнологии" являются фактически филиалом ФСБ, а ее руководитель Чемезов является близким другом Путина. Но бывшие работники спецслужб не только зарабатывают там сумасшедшие деньги на различных сделках, на внутреннем жаргоне это называется "пилить проекты". Там планируются и реализуются грязные дела. Говорю это со всей ответственностью.

Группа по физическому устранению президента Белоруссии строго засекречена. В нее входят только самые проверенные и преданные Путину силовики. Уже отработано несколько сценариев уничтожения Лукашенко: устройство автомобильной или авиационной катастрофы, заражение через подарок или почтовое отправление, задействование снайпера.

Но в качестве наиболее реального сценария рассматривается проведение масштабного теракта во время одного из массовых мероприятий с участием Лукашенко, а в предвыборную кампанию Лукашенко придется проводить много таких мероприятий.

Всерьез рассматривается теракт во время традиционного праздника урожая в Белоруссии. Возможные людские потери при этом просто не принимаются в расчет.

Для создания атмосферы паники планируется провести в ближайшие месяцы в Белоруссии серии устрашающих акций с использованием взрывных устройств, разрабатываются сценарии по похищению известных людей. Чтобы посеять панику вокруг белорусской продукции, поставляемой на экспорт, специалисты из этой группы планируют заражение нескольких партий продовольственных товаров радиоактивными веществами.

Откуда эти факты известны мне? Есть порядочные люди и в этой спецгруппе. Я боевой офицер, я побывал во многих горячих точках и знаю, что такое терроризм, что такое смерть невинных граждан. Волгодонск, Беслан — это лишь самые яркие примеры. Я абсолютно неприемлю подобных грязных методов устранения главы другого государства, даже если он тебе и не нравится. Особенно, если это связано с гибелью обычных белорусов. Причем самых близких нам, россиянам, по духу. Так думаю не только я, но и многие мои коллеги. Именно поэтому я принял решение заявить о существующих планах открыто и во всеуслышание. Понятно, что те, кто стоит за этими планами, скажут, что это провокация. Но уже ближайшее развитие событий будет говорить само за себя.

Своим коллегам по спецслужбам хочу сказать, что я тоже профессионал и искать меня бесполезно. Честь имею".

*данное видеозаявление размещено на Youtube

С колес разбираться, чьих спецслужб эта видеосъемка, — значит неизбежно запутаться в сетях конспирологии и множественности версий. Понятно, что ни ФСБ России, ни КГБ Беларуси на авторство "кино" покушаться не будут, да и в целом собственную реакцию на этот информационный взрыв постараются вывести за рамки публичного поля.

Более того, не удивимся, учитывая громкость заявлений (все-таки обвинения в заговоре с целью убийства главы государства — это даже не коктейль Молотова в окно посольской машины), если через какое-то время одна из спецслужб, а то и обе вместе, предъявят на суд общественности истинного творца. Какого-нибудь перечитавшегося свежей прессы студентика.

Впрочем, видео уже пошло в массы и свое черное дело сделает. Версия о заговоре против Лукашенко со стороны России займет определенное место в жадно впитывающем всю предвыборную информацию общественном сознании.

Эксперт аналитического центра "Стратегия" Валерий Карабалевич отмечает, что идея заговора против Лукашенко постоянно в той или иной форме присутствует в белорусском информационном пространстве: "Лукашенко сам при случае об этом с удовольствием говорит. Он в это верит".

Верит в это (по крайней мере, может поверить) и население, отмечает политолог. А это уже существенно меняет расстановку сил на внутреннем информационном поле накануне выборов.

Россия серией разоблачительных телепередач и статей за последние несколько месяцев серьезно подмочила образ Лукашенко. Правда, информационной обработке подвергался российский же обыватель. Контрудары белорусской пропаганды также имели целью не общественность соседней страны, а собственный народ. То есть две страны ведут информационную войну, но каждый на своей территории.

Громкие заявления наподобие данного видео могут быть выгодны белорусской власти, отмечает Валерий Карбалевич. Они при должной подаче еще больше дискредитируют российскую власть в глазах населения, сильнее сплачивают президентский электорат. "Но говорить, что это дело рук именно белорусских властей, белорусских спецслужб, никаких оснований нет", — считает политолог.

С другой стороны, отмечает эксперт, нагнетание обстановки официальному Минску сейчас совершенно не нужно.

"Обратите внимание, выборы еще не объявлены, а атмосфера уже накалилась. События в Беларуси массово пропускаются через российские и европейские СМИ, и значимость этих событий раздувается до невероятных размеров. Нарастает ажиотаж. А вот это Лукашенко уже не выгодно, — говорит Валерий Карбалевич. — Он хотел провести максимально, насколько это возможно, тихие и спокойные выборы".

В ситуации же, когда информационные взрывы следуют один за другим, миф о белорусской стабильности, этот краеугольный камень нынешней власти, может разрушиться с невероятной скоростью. "Возникает вопрос — кто создает эти информационные взрывы? И вот тут говорить о российских спецслужбах уже можно", — считает политолог.

Впрочем, для констатации очевидно вытекающего из данного видео факта его авторов знать и не нужно — отношения Минска и Москвы на официальном уровне не просто ухудшились катастрофически. Их, если мы все правильно поняли, больше нет. По крайней мере, при нынешних государственных лидерах.

----------


## Sanych

Такие дела если и готовятся, то на самых секретных и высочайших уровнях.. И какой-то там Вася, бывший сотрудник как он сам говорит, узнает про всё это лишь после того как.
Моё мнение - очередной виток информационной войны.

----------


## Irina

Скоро выборы - этим всё сказано  Нет чтоб не скандалы раздувать, а реально делать дела, которые обещали народу.

----------


## PatR!oT

*Костусев: Лукашенко не имеет права выдвигать свою кандидатуру на выборах*

Президент Беларуси Александр Лукашенко не имеет права выдвигать свою кандидатуру на президентских выборах. Об этом говорится в политическом заявлении претендента на пост президента от Партии БНФ Григория Костусева. 

«Шестнадцать лет политики торговли национальными интересами, которой руководствуется Лукашенко, поставили страну в буквальном смысле на грань существования. Ее продолжение будет означать большой риск потери белорусским народом государственности и преобразование нашей страны в предмет колониальной экспансии», - считает Григорий Костусев, передает БелаПАН.

По мнению претендента, «только смена руководства страны на национально ориентированное может обеспечить возвращение к цивилизованной внешней политике, с последовательным и ясным отстаиванием интересов белорусского народа». 

«Интересы режима Александра Лукашенко и национальные интересы Республики Беларусь на сегодняшний момент стали абсолютно несовместимыми вещами», - полагает Григорий Костусев. 

Политик также не видит юридических оснований считать легитимными решения референдума 2004 года, которые позволяют избираться президентом одному лицу неограниченное количество раз. 

«Лукашенко не имеет ни морального, ни юридического права выдвигать свою кандидатуру на президентских выборах», - считает Григорий Костусев. 

Как уже сообщал Телеграф, выборы президента в Беларуси пройдут 19 декабря 2010 года. Такое решение 14 сентября приняли депутаты нижней палаты белорусского парламента на внеочередной сессии.

----------


## Sanych

Ай, про это уже разговор не идёт. В конституции забили что можно, чё тут гундеть.

----------


## PatR!oT

*ЦИК России: мы пока не получали приглашения от Беларуси наблюдать за выборами*

Центральная избирательная комиссия России может направить своих наблюдателей на выборы президента Беларуси, но для принятия такого решения необходимо приглашение от белорусской стороны. "Чтобы принимать решение, ехать или нет на белорусские выборы, нам надо получить приглашение. Пока его нет», - сообщил член ЦИК России Игорь Борисов.

"Если нам не присылают приглашение для участия в качестве наблюдателей, мы не направляем свою делегацию", - добавил Игорь Борисов. 

По словам представителя ЦИК России, решение о направлении делегации также зависит от текущей обстановки, от занятости членов Центризбиркома, передает РИА "Новости".

"Мы будем соизмерять все эти факторы, и в зависимости от них примем решение", - пояснил член ЦИК. 

Игорь Борисов добавил, что члены ЦИК РФ ездят наблюдать за выборами не только в составе делегации Центризбиркома, но и в составе различных организаций, например БДИЧ ОБСЕ. "Не исключено, что в таком качестве могут проводить мониторинг выборов", - сказал член ЦИК.

----------


## PatR!oT

*Европейская народная партия поддержала Милинкевича*

Европейская народная партия (ЕНП), объединяющая христианско-демократические и близкие по идеологии партии, поддержала решение лидера Движения "За Свабоду" Александра Милинкевича отказаться от участия в качестве кандидата в президентских выборах в Беларуси, запланированных на 19 декабря 2010 года. ЕНП объяснила свою поддержку отсутствием в Беларуси условий для проведения свободных и справедливых выборов. 

"Президиум ЕНП обеспокоен тем, что во время этих выборов белорусские власти вновь могут пойти на нарушение международных и европейских демократических стандартов. В этой ситуации ЕНП поддерживает решение Александра Милинкевича о неучастии в выборах, что является сильным сигналом как для Беларуси и Европы, так и для всего мира", - заявил президент ЕНП Вильфрид Мартенс, передает АФН.

Санников: Милинкевич сделал положительное решение

Поддержал решение Александра Милинкевича и другой претендент на пост президента, лидер гражданской кампании «Европейская Беларусь» Андрей Санников, назвавший данное решение «очень взвешенным» и «положительным», сообщает Радио «Свабода».

«Он хорошо понимает, что его стратегия не вполне соответствует времени. У меня вообще хорошие отношения с Александром, но в последнее время мы отстаивали немного разные позиции. Но он хорошо работал где-то в течение двух лет, и многое сделал для Беларуси. Я думаю, он принял верное решение. Это действительно поможет консолидации. Я собираюсь поговорить с Милинкевичем, и был бы очень рад, если бы он что-то посоветовал для моей кампании», - заявил Андрей Санников.

Лебедько: Милинкевич сделал много ошибок

В свою очередь против решения Александра Милинкевича не участвовать в выборах выступил председатель Объединенной гражданской партии Анатолий Лебедько. «Отношусь к нему, как к личности, нормально и с уважением, но вот что касается его как политика, то я считаю, что он сделал много политических ошибок», - отметил лидер ОГП.

Как передает Радио «Рацыя», Анатолий Лебедько считает, что решение Александра Милинкевича не ослабляет, но и не усиливает оппозицию. «Если б это он сделал полтора года назад, я бы сказал «супер»: реалистично оценил ситуацию, не болен властью, управлеят амбициями - все было бы нормально. А так полтора года мы ходили вокруг Александра и обсуждали какой-то общий сценарий», - заявил политик.

Кроме того, он отметил, что, учитывая вклад ОГП в президентскую кампанию 2006 года, Александр Милинкевич мог бы поддержать и ее кандидата - Ярослава Романчука.

Согласен с Анатолием Лебедько и политолог Александр Класковский, считающий такое решение нелогичным. «С одной стороны, такое решение демонстрирует трезвый подход. Милинкевич при том, что у его наибольший рейтинг, взвесил возможности, ресурсы и, наверное, чтобы не выглядело это имитацией, тем больее, что были претензии на его адрес, что мол, он в каком-то сценарии властей участвует. Эта-то он отмыл! Вместе с тем, тут нет большой логики, потому что он говорит - не хочу участвовать в спектакле, и вместе с тем говорит, что будет поддерживать кого-то из этого новообразованного блока, то есть он все равно будет участвовать в этом спектакле, как он сказал, только в другой роли», - заявил эксперт.

Как ранее сообщал Телеграф, 17 сентября Александр Милинкевич заявил, что не будет участвовать в избирательной кампании в этом году. По словам оппозиционного политика, у него было две основных причины для отказа от борьбы за президентский пост: отсутствие изменений в избирательном законодательстве и единства оппозиции. Вместе с тем он сообщил, что полностью прекращать политическую деятельность не намерен и собирается активно поддерживать блок трех проевропейских кандидатов - Алеся Михалевича, Григория Костусева и Юрия Глушакова.

----------


## PatR!oT

а ведь это единственный кандидат за которого я хотел голосовать , правильног написали что у нас выборы как спектакль  и как всегда все проголосуют  за нынешнего президента с учетом того что вся армия голосует за него и принудительно !!!!

----------


## Sanych

*Две машины сбили школьницу в городе Узда 17 сентября, сообщили корреспонденту БЕЛТА в УГАИ УВД Миноблисполкома.*

Ученица 9 класса (1996 года рождения) одной из школ переходила дорогу по нерегулируемому пешеходному переходу на улице Советской примерно в 21.00. Ее сбил легковой автомобиль "Ровер", после чего девочку отбросило на встречную полосу, где на нее наехал "Форд". Школьница скончалась на месте. В ГАИ отметили, что участок дороги был освещен, однако водителям нужно быть внимательными вблизи пешеходных переходов. А пешие участники движения всегда должны убеждаться, что их пропускают, когда они собираются идти по "зебре".

В дорожной милиции добавили, что аналогичное ДТП произошло почти в то же время на 36 км дороги Минск-Калачи-Мядель, где машина "БМВ" сбила мужчину. Его также отбросило на встречную под колеса "Пежо". Однако в этом случае пешеход был пьян, переходил дорогу в неосвещенном месте и не обозначил себя фликерами. Сейчас он находится в тяжелом состоянии в больнице. Его личность устанавливается.

В УГАИ МВД сообщили, что в минувшую пятницу и выходные на дорогах страны произошла 1 тыс. ДТП, в 78 авариях пострадали люди. При этом в двух случаях водители были пьяны. Всего в ДТП за три дня погибло 19 человек, 83 ранены. В ГАИ напомнили, что световой день становится короче и надо серьезней относиться к использованию фликеров: из 8 пешеходов, погибших в эти дни, 6 не обозначили себя светоотражающими элементами.

Кроме того, не стоит пренебрегать ремнями безопасности. Практически все погибшие в пятницу и выходные пассажиры не были пристегнуты. "Как правило, в одной машине непристегнутый погибает, а пристегнутый остается жив", - подчеркнули в ГАИ.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

Я когда между берёз вверх колесами повис, был бы пристегнут - грудную клетку поломал бы, а то покувыркался в салоне, тремя царапинами отделался и жопой на крыше

----------


## Sanych

*Как сообщает агентство БелаПАН, за последние 13 месяцев авиация ВВС и войск ПВО Беларуси потеряла четверых пилотов и три истребителя. Одна машина (согласно официальной информации) была повреждена.* 


О причинах развития столь негативной ситуации военные говорить отказываются, как и о результатах уже завершившихся расследований ряда происшествий.

Отставные летчики, в том числе ранее служившие в командовании вида Вооруженных сил на высоких должностях, указывают в первую очередь на старение техники, недостаточную подготовку пилотов, возможные организационные просчеты и совокупность этих факторов. При этом они просят принять во внимание тот факт, что не владеют результатами проведенных расследований, которые в Беларуси не обнародуются. Нет последних данных и о годовом налете белорусских пилотов. Затрагивая эту тему, военные в последнее время больше оперируют не абсолютными цифрами, а относительными. 

Следует отметить, что с 1970 по 1997 годы в военной авиации, дислоцировавшейся на территории Краснознаменного Белорусского военного округа, произошло более 100 авиационных происшествий, в которых погибли более 60 человек.

Последними в этой череде были катастрофы Су-27 и Су-17 в районе Барановичей (Брестская область) 23 мая 1996 года и 19 мая 1997 года. В первой погиб начальник воздушно-огневой и тактической подготовки 61-й истребительной авиабазы подполковник Владимир Карват, ставший первым Героем Беларуси (посмертно). Это последнее авиапроисшествие, результаты расследования которого были обнародованы. Во второй катастрофе погиб начальник станции летных испытаний 558-го авиаремонтного завода подполковник Сергей Погребан. По неофициальной информации, пилот переоценил возможности самолета и свои собственные. 

30 августа 2009 года во время авиашоу в польском Радоме разбился Су-27 61-й иаб. Его пилотировали летчики-снайперы заместитель командующего Западным оперативно-тактическим командованием ВВС и войск ПВО Александр Марфицкий и заместитель командира 61-й истребительной авиабазы Александр Журавлевич. Оба летчика погибли. 

21 апреля 2010 года в районе Ружан (Пружанский район, Брестская область) во время осуществления планового полета в условиях ограниченной видимости, как сообщала пресс-служба Минобороны, при выполнении маневра повышенной сложности произошло столкновение в воздухе двух самолетов МиГ-29 927-й иаб. В результате одна из машин была потеряна, летчик катапультировался. Второй истребитель сумел вернуться на аэродром базирования. 

23 сентября в Ганцевичском районе Брестской области потерпел катастрофу МиГ-29 61-й иаб. По сообщению пресс-службы Минобороны, экипаж выполнял элементы пилотажа повышенной сложности на малых высотах. Погибли летчик 1-го класса, командир авиационной эскадрильи подполковник Сергей Коваленко и летчик 2-го класса, заместитель командира авиационного звена майор Александр Жигайло. Кстати, первый из них дважды выполнял один из сложнейших элементов боевой подготовки авиаторов — садил МиГ-29 на аэродромный участок дороги.

----------


## Sanych

*1 октября Лукашенко даст пресс-конференцию для российских журналистов*


1 октября Александр Лукашенко даст пресс-конференцию для российских журналистов, сообщил БелаПАН руководитель пресс-службы президента Павел Легкий.

По его словам, сейчас в Минске находится больше сотни журналистов из России. "Они представляют издания около 60 российских регионов, часть из них представляет федеральные российские СМИ, еще часть — СМИ Союзного государства Беларуси и России", — сказал Легкий.

По информации руководителя пресс-службы, журналисты прибыли в Беларусь 28 сентября и уже успели посетить авиабазу в Мачулищах, ознакомиться с сельскохозяйственным предприятием в Минской области, посетить исторические объекты в Несвиже. "Сегодня они посещают крупные промышленные предприятия в Минске. Программа визита очень насыщенная", — отметил Легкий.

Он сообщил, что это самый массовый "десант" российских журналистов в Беларусь. "За восемь лет истории пресс-туров российских журналистов в нашу страну такого количества российских представителей СМИ у нас не было. Было по 70—80 человек, но не 100. Это свидетельствует о большом интересе российских изданий к нашей стране", — сказал Легкий.

----------


## Sanych

*"Газпрам": Газ для Беларусі будзе каштаваць 220 долараў*

Расійскі газ для Беларусі ў 2011 годзе будзе каштаваць 220 долараў за тысячу кубаметраў. Гэта будзе сярэднегадавы кошт, заявіў намеснік кіраўніка праўлення "Газпраму" Андрэй Круглоў. 

Нагадаем, сёлета сярэднегадавы кошт за расійскі газ для Беларусі складае 185 долараў.

Як паведамляе УНІАН, прадстаўнік "Газпраму" таксама адзначыў, што з наступнага года адмяняецца паніжальны каэфіцыент да кантрактнай цаны на газ для Беларусі.

новости tut.by

----------


## Sanych

*ОАЦ назначили ИКТ-регулятором в Беларуси*


В Беларуси появился специализированный государственный ИКТ-регулятор – Оперативно-аналитический центр при Президенте Беларуси (ОАЦ). Это предусмотрено подписанным 30 сентября указом главы государства N515 "О некоторых мерах по развитию сети передачи данных в Республике Беларусь". Указ уже вступил в силу в данном отношении. 

Ранее основным регулятором ИКТ-сферы в Беларуси выступало Министерство связи и информатизации. Указ не снимает с Министерства эти полномочия. 

Согласно указу, ОАЦ в качестве "независимого регулятора в сфере информационно-коммуникационных технологий" 

– определяет стратегию развития ИКТ;

– согласовывает в установленном порядке инвестиционные проекты, проекты законодательных актов, постановления Совета Министров Республики Беларусь в сфере ИКТ;

– согласовывает проекты технических нормативных правовых актов, обязательных к применению в сфере ИКТ;

– рассматривает обращения юридических лиц и индивидуальных предпринимателей по вопросам, связанным с лицензированием деятельности в области связи в части услуг передачи данных и телефонии по IP-протоколу, по их результатам вносит в Министерство связи и информатизации обязательные к исполнению решения;

– принимает меры по противодействию недобросовестной конкуренции при оказании услуг передачи данных и телефонии по IP-протоколу;

– регулирует тарифы на услуги электросвязи по присоединению сетей передачи данных к единой республиканской сети передачи данных (ЕРСПД), в том числе путем установления порядка определения и применения тарифов на услуги электросвязи по присоединению сетей передачи данных к ЕРСПД;

– определяет совместно с Министерством связи и информатизации порядок присоединения сетей передачи данных к ЕРСПД и пропуска трафика, требования к построению, организационно-техническому обеспечению функционирования ЕРСПД и правила пользования ЕРСПД;

вносит в установленном порядке предложения по вопросам аренды объектов инфраструктуры ЕРСПД** и безвозмездного пользования такими объектами;

принимает меры по разрешению споров, возникающих между операторами электросвязи по вопросам присоединения сетей передачи данных к ЕРСПД и пропуска трафика передачи данных;

принимает решения, обязательные к исполнению операторами электросвязи и иными участниками рынка услуг электросвязи, по вопросам оказания услуг передачи данных и телефонии по IP-протоколу;

вносит предложения о совершенствовании законодательства в сфере ИКТ;

осуществляет иные полномочия в соответствии с законодательными актами.

Кроме того, указом предусмотрено, что обращения ОАЦ в качестве регулятора ИКТ-сферы государственные органы и организации обязаны рассматривать в недельный срок.

----------


## Irina

*Белорусские аптеки начнут работать круглосуточно
*
20 октября 2010  Источник medportal 

Белорусские власти предложили аптекам во время сезонного подъема заболеваемости респираторными инфекциями работать круглосуточно и без выходных, сообщает naviny.by. Содержащие такое предложение письма направил руководителям государственных и частных аптек министр здравоохранения республики Василий Жарко.

Как говорится в письме, до 1 ноября 2010 года необходимо организовать работу аптечных учреждений без выходных и с максимально возможной продолжительностью рабочего дня. Предлагается также "рассмотреть возможность работы аптек в ночное время".

Руководители аптек также обязаны принять "исчерпывающие меры по бесперебойному наличию" в них лекарств для лечения респираторных инфекций. Для контроля этого будет организован мониторинг аптечных учреждений всех форм собственности.

Когда в ноябре 2009 года белорусский Минздрав обратился к аптекам с предложением продлить рабочий день, одна из минских провизоров отметила, что для эффективного обеспечения населения лекарствами нужно не это, а своевременное удовлетворение заказов аптек на препараты.

На неделе с 11 по 17 октября в Минске был зафиксирован первый в этом сезоне случай гриппа. Всего за эту неделю в белорусской столице за помощью по поводу ОРВИ обратились 22 698 человека.

----------


## Sanych

Давно пора.

----------


## Irina

*Лукашенко заставляет идти в вооруженные силы каждого*

23 октября 2010 в 13:32 Автор Андрей Петров Источник svpressa 

Белорусские военные сейчас готовятся к участию в совместных белорусско-российских оперативных учениях, которые должны состояться в 2011 году. Решение об их проведении было принято главами обоих государств еще в 2009 году.

А что же представляет собой белорусская армия? Она не так многочисленна: в ходе нынешнего осенне-зимнего призыва в ряды вооруженных сил Белоруссии власти хотят зачислить 10 тысяч солдат. Но это если получится. Как и в России, недобор в армию в Белоруссии - привычное явление. Поэтому в стране идет активная пропаганда не только здорового образа жизни, но и армейской службы. В Белоруссии невозможно устроиться ни на один государственный пост, если призывник не служил в армии. Ни милиционером, ни сотрудником МЧС, ни таможенником, ни сотрудником комитета государственного контроля, ни специалистом налоговых органов тот, кто не служил в армии, не станет. Вдобавок частному бизнесу (особенно крупному) власти настоятельно «рекомендуют» брать на ключевые позиции только тех, кто отслужил. Они, по мнению властей, надежнее. Бизнесу иногда приходится считаться с этой позицией: в противном случае может начаться настоящая охота на предприятие со стороны проверяюще-карательных органов.

Тем не менее, ребята особо в строй не рвутся. Собственно, сама служба в армии для многих является наказанием за те или иные провинности. Если студент был замечен в политических демонстрациях, его, скорее всего, попросту отчислят из университета, а потом, буквально через месяц-другой заберут в армию. Так было, например, с активистом молодежного крыла партии «Белорусский народный фронт» Франаком Вячоркой. У парня было сразу несколько заболеваний, из-за которых ему противопоказано нести службу, но врачи закрывали глаза на все нарушения - парень был «политический». Вместо повесток накануне свидания в военкомате к Вячорке приехал наряд милиции - именно он и доставил его сначала в военкомат, а затем лично отвез на прохождение медкомиссии. За тем, как это происходило, следило много людей. Нарушения конституционных прав были налицо.

В целом, «откосить» от службы в вооруженных силах республики невероятно сложно. Начальник одного из областных военкоматов страны на условиях анонимности иронизирует в разговоре с корреспондентом «СП»: «Время сейчас такое, что надо всех брать. И кривых, и косых, и горбатых, и на ладан дышащих», - шутит он. А потом поясняет: «Чтобы сейчас не служить, недостаточно быть просто ублюдком. Вот еще два года назад достаточно было иметь хоть какие-то проблемы с сердцем, как мы тут же давали отсрочку такому на три года. Сейчас, даже если у тебя пролапс, максимальная отсрочка - полгода. А потом - переосвидетельствование. Тех, кто прячется, ищут сначала повестками, затем с участковыми, а потом даже на улице могут взять. От нас можно спрятаться, только если за границу вовремя убежать. Да и то: вернется такой уклонист - родителей повидать, например, - и мы его тут же в тюрьму на три года запрем. А потом, после отсидки, если ему не будет 27 лет, еще и в армию отправим».

Служить в белорусских вооруженных силах положено полтора года. Выпускникам высших учебных заведений - год. Тот факт, что студент учился на военной кафедре, от службы в армии его не избавляет, как это было раньше.

То, с каким рвением работают белорусские военкоматы, становится в стране уже притчей во языцех. Инвалид Артем, которому сейчас 25 лет, приезжал на медкомиссию в военкомат в инвалидном кресле: у него нет ноги. Но максимальная отсрочка, которую он может получить - три года. В 22 года ему ее дали, а призывниками в Белоруссии считаются люди до 27 лет. Поэтому Артема отправили на переосвидетельствование. Как он сам ухмыляется, «как будто нога снова вырастет».

Почему так происходит, догадаться несложно. Президент Александр Лукашенко считает, что в армии должен побывать каждый. «Когда мы заявили о сокращении армии, я сказал: «Ребята, а как будет с теми мужиками, которые в армии не послужат?» Поэтому мы этому уделяли большое значение, чтоб ты знал, где часть, чтобы ты этого хлеба понюхал или хотя бы… немножко похудел там, в армии! За три месяца такие красавцы приходят! Потому это очень серьезная проблема. Я считаю, что каждый мужик должен служить в армии, каждый1», - распалялся белорусский лидер в начале октября.

По его словам, в Белоруссии успешно прошла армейская реформа, благодаря чему стране удалось избавиться от дедовщины. На самом деле это не совсем так.

Дедовщина в Белоруссии есть, только она принимает незначительные, бытовые формы: новобранцев бьют только по корпусу - за синяки можно угодить под трибунал. Конечно же, «салаги» стирают «дедам» портянки и вкалывают на более тяжелых работах. Но до открытых издевательств и смертей не доходит. Подтверждает это и Лукашенко: «Действительно, нет такого, чтобы старослужащий издевался над молодым. Главнокомандующему доложили бы немедленно». С другой стороны, нельзя не признать, что оппозиционеров, белорусскоязычных парней в армии не любят, и офицеры за них не вступаются.

Служить в белорусской армии по контракту часто оказывается выгоднее, чем пойти на обычную работу. Поэтому многие остаются. Например, командир полка, полковник имеет оклад около 600-700 долларов в месяц, подполковник, командир батальона - 500-550 долларов, командир роты, капитан - 400-450 долларов, летчик-истребитель с налетом 10 часов в год - больше 1000 долларов. Пенсии тоже хорошие. Полковник получит «минималку» в размере 284 долларов, комбат - 212, старший лейтенант, командир взвода - 132 доллара. А вот средняя заработная плата в Минске - меньше 300 долларов. Вот и думайте. Надо также учесть, что всех контрактников в белорусской армии обеспечивают бесплатным жильем.

----------


## Sanych

А я там был, хрен заставят уже

----------


## Sanych

*Температурный рекорд был побит в Беларуси днем 15 ноября.*

Как сообщили БелаПАН в Республиканском гидрометеоцентре, столбик термометра в столице поднялся до отметки плюс 13,3 градуса (прежний рекорд составлял плюс 11,7 градуса и был установлен в 2000 году). Отклонение среднесуточной температуры от нормы составило почти 9 градусов.

Теплее всего в понедельник было в Лельчицах - 18,5 градуса тепла. Это новый рекорд дня для райцентра (было 15,6 в 2000 году) и всей страны (16,9 в Пинске также в 2000 году).

В последний раз температурный рекорд дня был установлен в Минске 3 ноября, когда воздух прогрелся до 12,6 градуса (прежний максимум - 12,5 в 1996 году). Рекорд месяца для столицы составляет 16 градусов (зафиксирован 1 ноября 1926 года).

В ближайшие сутки в Беларуси будет облачно с прояснениями. В отдельных районах небольшие дожди. Местами туман. Ветер переменных направлений 3-8 м/с. Температура воздуха ночью плюс 1-8, днем плюс 5-11 градусов, на юго-востоке до плюс 14.

----------


## Sanych

*Институт третьего возраста, в котором будут учиться пенсионеры, начал работу в Бресте. Он открыт на базе территориального центра социального обслуживания населения Ленинского района Бреста.*


Как сообщила БелаПАН директор центра Жанна Стативко, институт создан в рамках социального проекта "Активный третий возраст", разработанного специалистами центра совместно с социально-педагогическим факультетом Брестского государственного университета им. А.Пушкина (БрГУ).

"Институт для пенсионеров - первый в Беларуси, поэтому мы использовали опыт работы таких институтов и университетов в других странах, а также лучшие наработки нашего центра с людьми старшего поколения. Главная идея института заключается в том, что обучение и пенсионный возраст - успешно совместимые понятия. Наша цель - помочь пенсионерам в успешной адаптации к современным условиям жизни, оставаться активными и полноценными членами общества", - дополнила Стативко.

В Институте третьего возраста открыто несколько направлений, в том числе - образовательное, редакторское, историко-краеведческое, нравственно-духовное и культурно-досуговое, физической активности, а также творческие мастерские.

Учебу в институте начало более 60 слушателей. Некоторые из них учатся сразу на нескольких факультетах.

Занятия проводят преподаватели и студенты-волонтеры БрГУ, специалисты медицинского центра "Доктор Витум", работники территориального центра социального обслуживания населения Ленинского района Бреста.

Как отметила Стативко, прием студентов продолжается. Ими могут стать мужчины, достигшие 60 лет, и женщины не младше 55 лет. Обучение в институте бесплатное.

В декабре намечается провести посвящение в слушатели Института третьего возраста с выдачей студенческих билетов.

"В конце учебного года, который продлится до 1 июля, все слушатели получат соответствующие свидетельства, - отметила Стативко. - Наш проект будет совершенствоваться, и к лету следующего года, я думаю, примем решение о том, сколько уровней обучения будет по каждому из направлений. В общей сложности в Институте третьего возраста может заниматься до 300 студентов-пенсионеров".

----------


## Sanych

*Радио и теле выступления кандидатов на пост президента Республики Беларусь.*

22 ноября выступают: по радио – с 6.10 до 6.40 Виктор Терещенко, с 6.40 до 7.10 Ярослав Романчук; по телевидению – с 19.00 до 19.30 Виталий Рымашевский, с 19.30 до 20.00 Алесь Михалевич. 

23 ноября: по радио – с 6.10 до 6.40 Владимир Некляев и с 6.40 по 7.10 Александр Лукашенко; по телевидению – с 19.00 до 19.30 Николай Статкевич и с 19.30 до 20.00 Дмитрий Усс. 

24 ноября: по радио – с 6.10 до 6.40 Виталий Рымашевский, с 6.40 по 7.10 Алесь Михалевич; по телевидению – с 19.00 до 19.30 Андрей Санников, с 19.30 до 20.00 Григорий Костусев. 

25 ноября: по радио – с 6.10 до 6.40 Николай Статкевич, с 6.40 по 7.10 Дмитрий Усс; по телевидению – с 19.00 до 19.30 Ярослав Романчук, с 19.30 до 20.00 Виктор Терещенко. 

26 ноября: по радио – с 6.10 до 6.40 Андрей Санников, с 6.40 по 7.10 Григорий Костусев; по телевидению – с 19.00 до 19.30 Владимир Некляев, с 19.30 до 20.00 Александр Лукашенко. 

29 ноября: по радио – с 6.10 до 6.40 Ярослав Романчук и с 6.40 по 7.10 Виктор Терещенко; по телевидению – с 19.00 до 19.30 Алесь Михалевич и с 19.30 до 20.00 Виталий Рымашевский. 

30 ноября: по радио – с 6.10 до 6.40 Александр Лукашенко, с 6.40 по 7.10 Владимир Некляев; по телевидению – с 19.00 до 19.30 Дмитрий Усс, с 19.30 до 20.00 Николай Статкевич. 

1 декабря: по радио – с 6.10 до 6.40 Алесь Михалевич, с 6.40 по 7.10 Виталий Рымашевский; по телевидению – с 19.00 до 19.30 Григорий Костусев, с 19.30 до 20.00 Андрей Санников. 

2 декабря: по радио – с 6.10 до 6.40 Дмитрий Усс, с 6.40 по 7.10 Николай Статкевич; по телевидению – с 19.00 до 19.30 Виктор Терещенко, с 19.30 до 20.00 Ярослав Романчук. 

3 декабря: по радио – с 6.10 до 6.40 Григорий Костусев, с 6.40 по 7.10 Андрей Санников; по телевидению – с 19.00 до 19.30 Александр Лукашенко, с 19.30 до 20.00 Владимир Некляев.

Кроме того, кандидаты в президенты смогут принять участие в дебатах, которые пройдут: по телевидению -- 4 декабря с 17 до 18 часов; по радио -- 5 декабря в такое же время. Дебаты будут вестись в прямом эфире. Кандидаты участвуют в них по желанию.

Агитационная кампания началась сразу после регистрации кандидатов в президенты 18 ноября и продлится по 18 декабря включительно. Выборы президента Беларуси назначены на 19 декабря.

----------


## vova230

Интересно а в теледебатах Батька будет участвовать?

----------


## Irina

> Интересно а в теледебатах Батька будет участвовать?


Я видела в новостях как-то, он высказался по этому поводу так - не вижу смысла. Так что скорее всего нет.

----------


## Sanych

> 23 ноября: по радио – с 6.10 до 6.40 Владимир Некляев и с 6.40 по 7.10 *Александр Лукашенко*; по телевидению – с 19.00 до 19.30 Николай Статкевич и с 19.30 до 20.00 Дмитрий Усс.


В заявке есть. А будет или нет, увидим.

----------


## Irina

23.11.2010
Телефон гомельчанина сам отправил SMS на 9 миллионов рублей 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]



Абонент компании «Велком» Сергей Сивенков стал жертвой «SMS утечки».

Ночью его мобильный телефон с интервалом в 2-5 секунд начал отправлять сообщения на платный номер 5555. За три часа было отослано 938 SMS, в результате чего Сивенков ушел «в минус» на 9 млн рублей. Газета «Салідарнасць» узнала об обстоятельствах происшедшего.

«Паранормальное» явление с ожившей техникой произошло в полтретьего ночи. По словам гомельчанина Сергея Сивенкова, с его 3G модема компании «Велком» сами собой стали отправляться SMS-сообщения. Не понимая, что происходит, молодой человек SIM-карту из модема в мобильный телефон. Однако история повторилась. Один за другим на экране появлялись отчеты о доставке сообщений. Сергей позвонил представителю компании с просьбой заблокировать номер, но общего языка с оператором не нашел.

На логичный вопрос, почему он не достал из телефона SIM-карту, Сергей теперь отвечает: запаниковал, звонил оператору, ругался, через каждую минуту проверял баланс.

Утром, получив в офисе компании детализацию счета, он обнаружил, что 938 эсэмэсок были отправлены на номер 5555, который относится к платному сервису «WEB SMS ультра». С помощью этого сервиса абоненты «Велком» могут заказать себе на телефон картинки, мелодии, дополнительные услуги в социальных сетях.

Каждое сообщение, отправленное на этот номер, стоит 9900 рублей. На девятой странице распечатки Сергей обнаружил вердикт: итого к оплате - 9 286 200 рублей.

Случай Сергея Сивенкова не единичный. Лариса Владимировна из Минска столкнулась с подобной ситуацией в августе. С ее номера в течение месяца было отправлено 615 SMS. Сообщения ушли на разные платные номера, причем, большая часть, как и у Сергея, на номер 5555.

«Велком» требовал заплатить около 7 млн рублей. В течение месяца Лариса Владимировна неоднократно задавала компании вопрос: «Как такое могло произойти?» Долгожданный письменный ответ гласил, что большинство SMS были пустыми и потому ей любезно пересчитают их по тарифу обычного сообщения. Всего 130 рублей за каждое.

«За этот месяц я потеряла два года своей жизни, столько нервов потратила. Ходила в сервисные центры, два раза записывалась на приём в головном офисе кампании. Даже организация, в которой я работаю, писала в «Велком» письмо. В итоге мне повезло, с меня списали эту задолженность. Но в компании так толком и не объяснили, почему это случилось и кто виноват. Ее представители подчеркнули, что они не признают своей вины, а пересчет задолженности — лишь жест их доброй воли», - рассказывает собеседница.

Сергею Сивенкову повезло меньше. В официальном ответе начальника юридического управления Валерия Пешко говорилось следующее:

«Сообщения абонента были корректно обработаны оборудованием ИП «Велком» и переданы на сервер контент провайдера данного сервиса. ИП «Велком» подтверждает корректность оспариваемых Вами начислений, основания для их возврата у компании отсутствуют», - сообщается в официальном ответе.

Почему происходят «SMS утечки»?

В гомельском офисе «Велком» полностью исключают возможность отправки сообщений по их вине. Специалисты выдвинули несколько версий.

«SIM-карта пассивна и лишь регистрирует запросы пользователей. Возможно, абонент сам отправил эти SMS, а теперь пытается как-то выкрутиться. Также может быть, что он установил программу, которая отправляет SMS-сообщения автоматически или его телефон был заражен вирусом. Еще есть возможность того, что абонент перепрошил свою SIM-карту — это ведь обычный чип, который можно перепрограммировать», - сообщили собеседники.

В случае Сергея можно исключить отправку сообщений им лично. На видео, которое молодой человек снял на свой фотоаппарат, видно, что никто не касается телефона во время непрерывной отправки сообщений. Да и сомнительно, что человек способен отправлять 15 сообщений в минуту в течение трех часов.

По словам специалиста по ремонту и обслуживанию мобильных телефонов Сергея Ющенко, вариант с вирусом или программой для автоматической отправки сообщений тоже можно исключить.

«Модель телефона Nokia 1202 (именно с такого телефона отправлялись SMS) слишком проста и не поддерживает такие программы. Да и вирус, попади он в этот телефон, не смог бы нанести никакого вреда в силу примитивности устройства», — вынес вердикт эксперт.

Остается только вариант с перепрограммированием SIM-карты. Для такой операции нужно специальное оборудование и навыки. Сергей Ющенко обзвонил нескольких своих коллег, но никто не смог назвать ему человека, который бы занимался этим в Гомеле.

Пострадавший Сергей Сивенков уверен, что в его проблеме виновата компания «Велком». Он надеется, что найдет поддержку в суде. Молодой человек считает, что даже если ему не удастся доказать вину компании в отправке SMS, то он, как минимум, оспорит цену за сообщения. Ведь в стоимость этих сообщений входит оказание услуг в виде мелодий или картинок. А их Сивенков все-таки не получил.

----------


## Irina

*Бюджетные организации и госпредприятия не будут платить частникам до конца года*

interfax.by
Белорусские власти публично признались в том, что из-за нехватки бюджетных средств, в том числе за счет резкого увеличения зарплат, бюджетные организации и госпредприятия еще получили указание приостановить расчеты с частными поставщиками (подрядчиками) до конца текущего года, а точнее до особого указания. Чиновники называют такое административное явление «задержками» «до месяца», хотя указание сверху поступило еще в сентябре текущего года.

"До месяца я признаю, что это есть. Потому что есть немножко у нас сложности с исполнением бюджета. Были, по крайней мере, до последнего времени", - сказал замминистра финансов Беларуси Вячеслав Василенко Interfax.by в рамках организованной Минфином прямой телефонной линии.

"Теперь мы это разруливаем и платежи ускоряются - каждое конкретное обращение к нам не остается без внимания… Надо признать, что задержки определенные бывают", - сказал чиновник.

Одна из главных причин, по его словам, - рост расходов бюджета на зарплату.

"В том числе и поэтому. Расходы бюджета увеличиваются, так как это было запланировано", - подтвердил Василенко. – «Это понятно. Но зарплата сейчас у нас на первом месте».

«В том числе, без различий - государственное или негосударственное предприятие. Зарплата должна быть выплачена всем. Если там (на негосударственном предприятии) вопрос именно по зарплате, в случае если государственный партнер не рассчитался, мы это дело ускоряем и оно идет", - отметил замминистра.

Он дал понять, что до конца этого года сохранятся проблемы с прохождением платежей, и для решения вопроса с платежами посоветовал «обращаться, в первую очередь, в казначейство по тому региону, где эти платежи проводятся, где предприятие находится".

----------


## Sanych

Да, блин. Как можно влипнуть на пустом месте судя по двум последним сообщениям.

----------


## Irina

> для решения вопроса с платежами посоветовал «обращаться, в первую очередь, в казначейство


Ага, как же, обращаться. Даже на порог не пустят. Эти долги ни через суд ни через налоговую забрать нельзя. Вот и плати зарплату, аренду и всё остальное как хочешь.

----------


## vova230

Начнется опять строгая 100%-ая предоплата и в результате бюджетники сами же и пострадают.

----------


## Irina

*В белорусских маршрутках появится бесплатный Интернет
*
МИНСК, 28 ноября. Белорусы с 2011 года смогут пользоваться бесплатным Интернетом в маршрутных такси. Об этом накануне  сообщил директор автоцентра Ford «Атлант-М Боровая» Сергей Елистратов, передает БЕЛТА.

По его словам, проект по подключению маршруток к высокоскоростному Интернету находится на последней стадии разработки. В настоящее время автомобильная компания изучает предложения нескольких мобильных операторов. «Окончательное решение об участии в проекте того или иного оператора будет приниматься с учетом его готовности предоставить сертифицированное оборудование в кратчайшие сроки», — сказал директор, отметив, что проект вызвал большой интерес со стороны ведущих игроков рынка сотовой связи.

Несмотря на то, что решение взимать или не взимать плату за интернет-доступ с пассажиров, будет принимать каждый перевозчик в отдельности, автодилером Ford и сотовым оператором будут созданы условия, при которых конечным пользователям можно будет предложить эту услугу на безвозмездной основе. «Нам бы хотелось, чтобы пассажиры могли пользоваться новыми технологиями бесплатно или за минимальную плату», — пояснил Сергей Елистратов.

Что немаловажно, пассажиры маршруток, которые захотят подключиться к высокоскоростному Интернету, не должны будут проходить идентификацию, как это сейчас происходит в интернет-кафе.

Известно, что система будет реализована на основе технологии 3G.

Первые «интернет-такси» должны появиться и начать работу в тестовом режиме уже в январе 2011 года. Планируется, что первые такие маршрутки появятся в Минске, Витебске, а также на междугородних маршрутах. Причем доступ в сеть получат только те перевозчики, которые соблюдают стандарты безопасности перевозки пассажиров.

----------


## Sanych

*На участке Минск-Борисов появятся электрички бизнес-класса*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
В рамках Государственной программы развития железнодорожного транспорта Республики Беларусь на 2011-2015 годы будут внедряться региональные линии бизнес-класса, которые «призваны обеспечить скоростные перевозки пассажиров в рамках территорий, прилегающих к региональным центрам (со станций максимального, т.е. сгущенного пассажиропотока)», сообщает [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

В качестве примера начальник БелЖД рассказал о перспективах участка Минск – Борисов, который пролегает через населенные пункты Смолевичи, Жодино и Борисов, общая численность населения которых составляет около 225 тысяч человек. «Сегодня мы перевозим пассажиров на данном участке, протяженность которого 80 км, с маршрутной скоростью около 55 км/ч и 19 остановками в пути следования примерно за 1,5 часа. Перевозка поездами региональных линий бизнес-класса будет заметно ускорена. С двумя остановками в пути следования и маршрутной скоростью около 100 км/ч время доставки пассажиров из Борисова в центр столицы сократится до 38-46 минут. Опять же, мы говорим о совершенно новом европейском подвижном составе, новом уровне комфорта и обслуживания». Правда, пока о стоимости такой поездки «с ветерком» руководитель железной дороги не говорит.

Начальник дороги также проинформировал, что согласно проекту программы запланировано приобретение 29 электропоездов, 20 дизель-поездов, 182 пассажирских вагона. В следующей пятилетке также предусматривается повышение скорости движения пассажирских поездов до 140-160 километров в час.

----------


## Irina

Красиво)

----------


## Sanych

Надеюсь что электрички будут не хуже чем на картинке

----------


## SDS

Что-то мине кажется что на этом бизнес-классе "бизнес классы" и ездить будут по выходным в борисовском охотничьем заповеднике оттянуться с девчонками...

----------


## Sanych

*Нацбанк Беларуси: деноминация возможна*


Председатель правления Национального банка Беларуси Петр Прокопович не исключает проведения деноминации белорусского рубля. «Скажу так: деноминация в нашей стране возможна, но назвать ее точную дату не могу. Это зависит от многих факторов. Возможно, до деноминации пройдет еще два-три года», - сообщил глава Нацбанка, отметив, что проводить деноминацию «в каком-то смысле пора».  

«Но одна из характеристик переходной экономики - высокий уровень инфляции. За прошедшие годы у белорусских денег накопилось немало «лишних» нулей», - отметил Петр Прокопович.

Как передает "Рэспубліка", по его словам, для проведения деноминации нужно время на подготовку, чтобы издать указ президента, создать нормативно-правовую базу и прочее. «К деноминации надо будет готовиться как минимум в течение полугода. Так что деноминации через 20 дней не может быть даже теоретически, не говоря о практической стороне вопроса», - сообщил он. 

Первый раз деноминация рубля проводилась 20 августа 1994 года в десять раз. Во второй раз она прошла с 1 января 2000 года в 1000 раз. Тогда ввели купюры достоинством 1, 5,10, 20, 50, 100, 500, 1000, 5000 рублей.

----------


## vova230

Уже подготовка давно идет. Так что скоро уже.

----------


## Sanych

Ну раз Прокопович сам признался, то писец не за горами. Ох уж любит наше правительство народ баловать под новый год. То рубль обвалит к доллару, то деноминацию

----------


## SDS

> Уже подготовка давно идет. Так что скоро уже.


А то у нас спрашивать будут.
Сильно сомневаюсь, да и по барабану мне эти нули, пусть они Прокоповича беспокоят...

----------


## Sanych

*Кандидат в президенты Белоруссии Романчук попал в ДТП*

МИНСК, 11 дек — РИА Новости, Алексей Букчин. Кандидат в президенты Белоруссии, заместитель председателя Объединенной гражданской партии (ОГП) Ярослав Романчук в субботу попал в серьезную автомобильную аварию, говорится в сообщении, размещенном на сайте ОГП.
«Ярослав, направлявшийся на встречу с избирателями, попал в аварию в 40 километрах от города Рогачева Гомельской области», — отмечается в документе.

Со ссылкой на телефонный разговор с Романчуком пресс-служба партии сообщает, что обстоятельства происшествия были довольно странными. «Неожиданно прямо перед автомобилем, в котором ехал кандидат, стоявшая у обочины “Аudi А3” выехала на проезжую часть и стала совершать разворот», — говорится в сообщении ОГП.

По данным пресс-службы партии, в результате столкновения автомобиль, в котором кроме Романчука ехали также его доверенное лицо Леонид Заико и еще два человека, сильно пострадал и восстановлению не подлежит, однако благодаря сработавшим подушкам безопасности никто из пассажиров серьезных травм не получил — все отделались ушибами.

По данным пресс-службы, виновником ДТП оказался сержант милиции.

Выборы президента Белоруссии пройдут 19 декабря. На кресло главы государства претендуют 10 кандидатов, в том числе Александр Лукашенко, занимающий этот пост 17-й год.

----------


## vova230

Ну вот процесс пошел. Кто следующий?

----------


## Sanych

*Глава КАМАЗа Сергей Когонин сообщил в понедельник, что в ближайшие полтора года российский производитель грузовиков договорится о покупке белорусского предприятия МАЗ.
*
По его словам, на данный момент оба предприятия "обсуждают пути взаимной интеграции". "Эта дорога длинная", - подчеркнул Когогин, отметив, что переговоры будут вестись в том числе и на правительственном уровне, передает ИТАР-ТАСС.
Отвечая на вопрос, когда может быть закрыта сделка, Когогин сказал: "Не раньше, чем через восемь месяцев - полтора года".

КАМАЗ заинтересовался покупкой МАЗа еще несколько лет назад, однако из-за кризиса переговоры остановились.

В настоящее время 100% акций МАЗа принадлежат белорусскому государству.

----------


## vova230

А я читал, что стоит вопрос не просто о покупке, а о поглощении МАЗа, т.е. марки такой вообще не будет.

----------


## Sanych

*Страны ЕС требуют немедленного освобождения всех арестованных в Минске*

Сближение с Европейским союзом, к которому стремится Беларусь, откладывается на неопределенное время. Такое заявление, по сообщению немецких СМИ, сделал официальный представитель правительства Германии Штеффен Зайберт, комментируя разгон уличной акции в Минске 19 декабря и массовые аресты граждан.

Зайберт потребовал освобождения оппозиционных политиков и журналистов, отметив, что Германия следит за событиями в Беларуси "с большой озабоченностью".

"Выборы и обращение с результатами этих выборов — тест для дальнейших отношений между Европейским союзом и Беларусью, и в связи с этим события последних часов являются, конечно, жестоким ударом", — сказал представитель правительства ФРГ. По его словам, дальнейшие действия Германии и Европы будут зависеть от отчетов наблюдателей. Зайберт заявил о наличии достаточных оснований считать, что голосование в Беларуси не в полной мере соответствовало требованиям к проведению свободных и справедливых выборов.

Франция потребовала немедленного освобождения всех арестованных в Минске 19 декабря.

"Мы осуждаем аресты кандидатов оппозиции, журналистов и активистов НГО, — говорится в заявлении МИД Франции, размещенном 20 декабря на сайте внешнеполитического ведомства. — Мы призываем белорусские власти немедленно освободить всех этих лиц и не применять силу".

Франция считает важным, чтобы Беларусь "соблюдала европейские демократические стандарты, чего в настоящее время не происходит, о чем свидетельствует отношение к оппозиции в ходе избирательной кампании, а также аресты, начавшиеся вчера вечером".

МИД Франции отмечает, что, по официальным данным, убедительную победу на выборах одержал Александр Лукашенко, однако будет ждать отчета миссии наблюдателей ОБСЕ.

Как уже сообщалось, наблюдатели Бюро по демократическим институтам и правам человека (БДИПЧ) и Парламентской ассамблеи (ПА) ОБСЕ пришли к выводу, что выборы в Беларуси по-прежнему не соответствуют стандартам организации.

Министр иностранных дел Австрии Михаэль Шпинделеггер выразил сожаление в связи с тем, что белорусские власти "не использовали шанс, которым были выборы".

По его словам, был продемонстрирован "точечный прогресс", однако в целом в избирательном процессе по-прежнему существуют серьезные недостатки. "Массированное применение силы против демонстрантов ни в коем случае не может быть принято", — приводит слова Шпинделеггера пресс-служба внешнеполитического ведомства.

"Свобода собраний и мнений является одной из основных европейских ценностей, без которых невозможно построение демократии и открытого общества, — подчеркнул министр. — Европейский союз всегда ясно дает понять, что уважение этих ценностей является условием активизации и улучшения отношений с Минском".

"Такими действиями белорусское руководство сделало шаг от европейских ценностей и прав. Мы требуем немедленного освобождения задержанных и расследования случаев злоупотребления властью. Такое поведение Минска тем более разочаровывает, что ход предвыборной борьбы дал повод для надежды", — отметил дипломат.

По мнению министра, Евросоюз должен очень активно заняться ситуацией в Беларуси и будущей формой отношений Брюсселя с Минском. "Мы не хотим изолировать Беларусь, но будем настаивать на соблюдении естественных ценностей и прав, если речь идет о необходимости поступательного улучшения отношений с ЕС", — заявил глава австрийского МИД.

Словакия считает политически мотивированным задержание оппозиционных кандидатов в президенты Беларуси. Об этом говорится в заявлении МИД страны, опубликованном 20 декабря.

Министерство иностранных дел выражает сожаление, что, несмотря на некоторый прогресс, достигнутый в предвыборный период, в ходе выборов произошли "серьезные нарушения международных стандартов". "Манипуляции были зафиксированы прежде всего при подсчете голосов, — говорится в документе. — Несмотря на обещание, белорусское руководство не смогло обеспечить прозрачный и справедливый процесс голосования. Беларусь должна прилагать дальнейшие усилия для гармонизации избирательного законодательства и практики со стандартами ОБСЕ".

МИД Словакии осуждает "применение насилия в отношении граждан Беларуси, которые выразили несогласие с манипуляциями результатами выборов на улицах Минска по окончании голосования". Внешнеполитическое ведомство страны выражает "особую озабоченность" в связи с фактами "грубого насилия" и "политически мотивированного задержания оппозиционных кандидатов в президенты Республики Беларусь Владимира Некляева, Андрея Санникова, Виталия Рымашевского, Николая Статкевича и Григория Костусева". Словацкий МИД требует немедленного освобождения задержанных и расследования случаев насилия в отношении участников акции протеста и журналистов.

"Словацкая Республика поддерживает всестороннее развитие сотрудничества ЕС с Беларусью, необходимым условием которого является уважение демократии, прав человека и верховенства закона", — подчеркивается в заявлении.

Министерство иностранных дел Чехии "в полной мере" разделяет предварительные выводы наблюдателей БДИПЧ ОБСЕ о том, что Беларуси "предстоит проделать значительный путь для выполнения своих обязательств перед ОБСЕ".

Чешское внешнеполитическое ведомство выражает "глубокую озабоченность в связи с актами насилия в ходе президентских выборов в Беларуси", говорится в заявлении, опубликованном на сайте МИД вечером 20 декабря. Министерство осуждает "широкое использование силы белорусскими властями против демонстрантов" и "глубоко обеспокоено задержанием активистов оппозиции, включая кандидатов в президенты".

МИД Чехии намерен "внимательно следить за дальнейшим развитием событий в Беларуси и призывает власти страны проявить "максимальную сдержанность".

----------


## Irina

> МИД Словакии осуждает "применение насилия в отношении граждан Беларуси, которые выразили несогласие с манипуляциями результатами выборов на улицах Минска по окончании голосования"


Что значит манипуляциями - на тот момент ещё никаких результатов не было и быть не могло.  Да и что значит освободить - нефиг было устраивать дебош.

----------


## Sanych

*БелаПАН,  21 декабря*

Соединенные Штаты Америки не признали итоги президентских выборов в Беларуси, говорится в заявлении Белого дома.

"Соединенные Штаты решительно осуждают действия правительства Беларуси по подрыву демократического процесса, а также непропорциональное использование силы против политических активистов, представителей гражданского общества и журналистов", — говорится в заявлении.

США требуют немедленного освобождения "всех кандидатов в президенты и сотен протестующих", задержанных 19 и 20 декабря.

Соединенные Штаты "не могут согласиться с легитимностью результатов президентских выборов, объявленных белорусской Центральной избирательной комиссией 20 декабря".

"Мы сожалеем, и это ясно дала понять миссия наблюдателей за выборами от ОБСЕ, что ограниченный прогресс в политической среде, предшествовавший вчерашним выборам, не привел к свободному и честному результату или к прозрачному подсчету голосов", — говорится в заявлении.

США обеспокоены данными о том, что работа независимых интернет-СМИ была сорвана, и призывают белорусские власти принять меры по защите прав граждан на свободные СМИ.

Белый дом напоминает о совместной американо-белорусской декларации, принятой 1 декабря на саммите ОБСЕ в Астане, где говорится о том, что будущее развитие отношений зависит от уважения белорусским правительством прав человека и демократического процесса.

"Действия, предпринятые в последние 24 часа, являются, однако, четким шагом назад в ключевых вопросах наших отношений с Беларусью", — подчеркивается в заявлении.

Как сообщалось ранее, миссия наблюдателей ОБСЕ не признала выборы свободными и демократическими. Противоположной точки зрения традиционно придерживается миссия наблюдателей СНГ.

----------


## Irina

Теперь становится понятно чьё бабло отрабатывали. Что ж они смелые такие  кандидаты не были в первых рядах.

----------


## vova230

Как знать Ирина, кто там не был, тот не знает правды. Вот одна версия произошедшего:[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

Вова, так сколько фоток в сети и ни на одной их и близко не видно

----------


## PatR!oT

и я не согласен с выборами  90% посещаемость 80% процентов за действующую главу государства и остальные 10% за девятерых альтернативных кандидатов  это просто бред !!!!

----------


## Sanych

> Вова, так сколько фоток в сети и ни на одной их и близко не видно


Там где Вова указал не только фото, но и видео. И этого пацанчика с микрофоном запалили сразу. Довольно не профессионально он сработал. Скорей всего просто сержанта на дело послали дембель себе приблизить, да и всё.

----------


## Irina

Саныч, я про кандидатов в первых рядах

----------


## Sanych

Ну и кандидаты в первых рядах. А где же им быть. Неклява вырубили ещё по дороге на площадь. На скорой увезли. Санникова на площади завалили.

----------


## vova230

На том форуме есть несколько ссылок дополнительно внизу странички. Там есть еще видео и с разбитой головой Некляева, и где Рымашевский возле дверей Дома Правительства. Так что С первыми рядами тоже есть. Хотя смотря что считать первым рядом.

----------


## Sanych

*Улучшение условий поставок российской нефти не приведет к удешевлению топлива в Беларуси*

Улучшение условий поставок нефти из России не приведет к снижению цен на топливо в Беларуси, заявил сегодня вице-премьер правительства Андрей Кобяков, отвечая на вопросы депутатов Палаты представителей. 

«Я не все правительство, а только его часть. Но мое личное мнение, что не надо связывать улучшение в торговле нефтью с уменьшением цен на горючее. Это доходы бюджета на 2011 год, он расписан, его дефицит составит 3%, и если у нас появится возможность сделать дефицит чуть меньшим, то это пойдет на благо экономики и граждан», — сказал он.


Кобяков отметил, что Беларусь не имеет значительных объемов собственных нефтяных ресурсов.

«Наверное, будет справедливо, что цены в Беларуси будут выше, чем у стран-партнеров, где эта нефть добывается. Это подвигнет нас к экономии, сокращению затрат», — цитирует вице-премьера БелаПАН.

----------


## Sanych

*Лукашенко назначил Мясниковича премьером*
28.12.2010, 17:17 Новость дня 
БЕЛТА

Президент Беларуси Александр Лукашенко 28 декабря рассмотрел кадровые вопросы. Об этом БЕЛТА сообщили в пресс-службе белорусского лидера. 

*Президент Беларуси назначил:*
Мясниковича Михаила Владимировича	Премьер-министром Республики БеларусьСемашко Владимира Ильича	Первым заместителем Премьер-министра Республики Беларусь (топливно-энергетический комплекс)Калинина Анатолия Николаевича	Заместителем Премьер-министра Республики Беларусь (строительный комплекс)Румаса Сергея Николаевича	Заместителем Премьер-министра Республики Беларусь (экономика, финансы)Иванова Валерия Николаевича	Заместителем Премьер-министра Республики Беларусь (агропромышленный комплекс)Тозика Анатолия Афанасьевича	Заместителем Премьер-министра Республики Беларусь (социально-культурный комплекс)Макея Владимира Владимировича	Главой Администрации Президента Республики БеларусьРадькова Александра Михайловича	Первым Заместителем Главы Администрации Президента Республики БеларусьКобякова Андрея Владимировича	Заместителем Главы Администрации Президента Республики БеларусьМицкевича Валерия Вацлавовича	Заместителем Главы Администрации Президента Республики БеларусьЯкобсона Александра Серафимовича	Председателем Комитета государственного контроля Республики БеларусьАнфимова Леонида Васильевича	Первым заместителем Председателя Комитета государственного контроляДавыдько Геннадия Брониславовича	Председателем Национальной государственной телерадиокомпании Республики Беларусь 
Мясникович Михаил Владимирович родился в 1950 году в д.Новый Снов Несвижского района Минской области. В 1972 году окончил Брестский инженерно-строительный институт, в 1989 году - Минскую ВПШ. Доктор экономических наук, профессор, член-корреспондент НАН Беларуси. 

Трудовую деятельность начал в 1972 году инженером техотдела института "Минскпроект". В 1972-1973 годах служил в армии. В 1973-1974 годах - инженер водопроводной станции "Дражня" управления "Водоканал", начальник производственно-технического отдела Дирекции строящихся объектов водоснабжения. В 1974-1977 годах - главный инженер Дирекции строящихся объектов водоснабжения, главный инженер Дирекции по строительству сооружений водного хозяйства производственного объединения "Минскводоканал". В 1977-1983 годах - главный инженер, начальник управления предприятий коммунального обслуживания Минского горисполкома. В 1983-1985 годах - председатель исполкома Советского районного Совета народных депутатов, заместитель председателя исполкома Минского городского Совета народных депутатов. 

В 1985-1986 годах - секретарь Минского горкома КПБ. В 1986-1990 годах - министр жилищно-коммунального хозяйства БССР. В 1990-1991 годах - заместитель председателя Совета Министров БССР, председатель Госкомитета БССР по экономике и планированию. 

В 1991-1994 годах - первый заместитель председателя Совета Министров Беларуси, в 1994-1995 годах - заместитель премьер-министра Беларуси. В 1995-2001 годах - глава Администрации Президента Республики Беларусь, помощник Президента Республики Беларусь по особым поручениям. С октября 2001 года был председателем Президиума Национальной академии наук Беларуси.

----------


## vova230

Пенсионера в премьеры да еще с ВПШ за плечами.
Маразм крепчает.

----------


## SDS

Симптомы запора мозговых каналов...

----------


## Xylugan

а куда Сидорского дели!?

----------


## vova230

Сидорский умный, он в отставку подал. Надоело выполнять тупые указания.

----------


## Sanych

*"Газпром": снижения цены на газ для Беларуси в 2011 году не будет*

Договоренностей о снижении цены на газ для Беларуси в 2011 году в настоящее время нет, в контрактах на 2012-2013 годы будут учтены реалии Единого экономического пространства, сообщил сегодня в эфире радиостанции "Эхо Москвы" официальный представитель "Газпрома" Сергей Куприянов.

"Мы своим собеседникам в Белоруссии говорим, что есть контракт и по нему мы будем работать. Таких договоренностей нет", — сказал Куприянов, отвечая на вопрос, есть ли договоренности о снижении цены газа для Беларуси в следующем году.

В то же время он подчеркнул, что наличие контракта позволяет не ожидать проблем с поставками через Беларусь в Новый год: "Проблем с переходом с 31 декабря на 1 января мы не ожидаем".

Он также добавил, что в новых контрактах планируется учесть создание ЕЭП: "Речь идет не о 2011-м, а о 2012 и 2013 годах. Есть договоренности, что в новых контрактах мы должны учесть реалии Единого экономического пространства".

По его словам, в контрактах также будет учтено то, что в России откладывается переход на равнодоходные цены на газ, тогда как при подписании действующего контракта с Беларусью этот переход был запланирован на 2011 год.

Контракт между "Газпромом" и "Белтрансгазом" на 2007-2011 годы предусматривает, что в 2008-2010 годах для Беларуси действуют понижающие коэффициенты к цене на газ, а с 2011 года Беларусь должна выйти на уровень цен, обеспечивающий равную доходность с поставками в Европу.

Как отмечал зампред правления "Газпрома" Валерий Голубев, в 2011 году понижающий коэффициент будет равен единице, и цена на газ для Беларуси составит 230 долларов за тысячу кубометров. В 2010 году среднегодовая цена на российский газ для Беларуси составляет 187 долларов.

Белорусский вице-премьер Андрей Кобяков на этой неделе заявлял, что Минск и Москва ведут "сложные" переговоры по цене на газ в 2011 году. Он не уточнял позицию белорусской стороны, напомнив лишь, что Россия взяла на себя обязательства по выходу на равнодоходность внутренних и внешних цен на газ к 2015 году. Это предусмотрено соглашением о правилах доступа к услугам естественных монополий, подписанным в рамках формирования ЕЭП, передает РИА Новости.

----------


## Sanych

*Служба кредитных рейтингов Standard & Poor’s* присвоила городу Минску долгосрочный кредитный рейтинг "В+". *Прогноз по рейтингу — "Негативный",* говорится в сообщении S&P. Таким образом Минск сделал первый шаг к размещению своих еврооблигаций.

"Уровень рейтинга определяется очень ограниченной предсказуемостью и гибкостью бюджетной политики, значительными потребностями в развитии инфраструктуры и высокими условными обязательствами города, — приводит слова кредитного аналитика Standard & Poor’s Феликса Эйгеля Cbonds. — Вместе с тем статус Минска, крупнейшего административного, финансового и коммерческого центра своей страны, устойчиво высокий текущий профицит, умеренный уровень долга и хорошее состояние ликвидности являются факторами, положительно влияющими на кредитоспособность города".

Несмотря на экономические трудности, официальный уровень безработицы в городе остается низким. По оценке Министерства экономики Беларуси, уровень произведенного Минском валового продукта на душу населения составляет около 8 тыс. долл. (данные за 2009 г.), что в 1,5 раза превышает средний показатель по стране. С учетом этих обстоятельств наш базовый сценарий предполагает, что город будет демонстрировать устойчиво высокие показатели текущего бюджета, которые должны способствовать поддержанию его способности к самофинансированию, несмотря на рост расходов на оплату труда и выплату процентов.

Однако из-за ограниченного притока частных инвестиций город вынужден финансировать свои значительные капитальные расходы как из собственного бюджета, так и с помощью многочисленных муниципальных компаний, что подвергает его рискам, связанным с высоким уровнем условных обязательств. 

Согласно нашему базовому сценарию, рост расходов Минска на развитие инфраструктуры приведет к увеличению дефицита бюджета с учетом капитальных расходов (в процентах от доходов бюджета): в 2011-2013 гг. он составит в среднем 8% по сравнению с 1,2% по итогам 2010 г. (оценка). Впрочем, наш базовый сценарий предполагает и то, что растущая способность привлекать заимствования позволит городу справиться с проблемой увеличения капитальных расходов, не допуская при этом существенного роста долга. Мы ожидаем, что полный долг города, составивший в 2009 г. около 10% консолидированных текущих доходов, вырастет, но не превысит 60% до 2014 г.

Из-за жестких ограничений на размер дефицита городского бюджета Минск в последние пять лет не имел прямого долга, если не считать краткосрочных кредитов, получаемых от центрального правительства. При этом он увеличил заимствования, производимые через муниципальные компании. Впрочем, процесс накопления долговых обязательств муниципальных компаний в среднесрочной перспективе, по-видимому, замедлится, так как в 2011 г. Минск планирует привлечь внешние заимствования.

*Прогноз "Негативный" по рейтингу Минска совпадает с прогнозом по суверенному рейтингу Республики Беларусь (рейтинг по обязательствам в иностранной валюте: В+/Негативный/В; рейтинг по обязательствам в национальной валюте: ВВ/Негативный/В) и ограничен им.* 

"Мы понизим рейтинг города в случае понижения суверенного рейтинга. Но даже если суверенный рейтинг останется неизменным, рейтинг Минска может быть понижен — в случае, если город расширит свою программу капиталовложений без достаточного софинансирования со стороны центрального правительства", — пояснил г-н Эйгель. Такая ситуация может привести к накоплению долга города — напрямую или через муниципальные компании.

----------


## Sanych

*Беларусь приняла решение о непродлении мандата Офиса ОБСЕ в Минске. Об этом сообщил сегодня журналистам начальник управления информации - пресс-секретарь МИД Андрей Савиных, передает корреспондент БЕЛТА.*

Андрей Савиных отметил, что это осознанное решение, которое обусловлено отсутствием объективных оснований для сохранения миссии ОБСЕ в республике. Эта позиция уже излагалась в официальных заявлениях белорусской стороны на протяжении нескольких лет.

Постоянный представитель Беларуси при международных организациях в Вене Александр Сычев уже проинформировал сегодня об упомянутом решении членов Постоянного совета ОБСЕ.

Пресс-секретарь белорусского внешнеполитического ведомства отметил, что за время работы офиса упомянутой организации с 2003 года в Беларуси реализован целый ряд значимых совместных проектов. В частности, эксперты ОБСЕ и заинтересованные госучреждения успешно сотрудничали в области развития альтернативных источников энергии, сельского туризма, восстановления регионов, которые пострадали от чернобыльской аварии. Кроме того, особое внимание в рамках совместных проектов уделялось созданию эффективных механизмов взаимодействия государственных и общественных организаций, развитию законодательства о местном самоуправлении, борьбе с торговлей людьми. "Белорусская сторона высоко оценивает последовательные усилия сотрудников офиса по реализации совместных проектов", - подчеркнул Андрей Савиных. Он добавил, что деятельность офиса внесла важный вклад в совершенствование работы государственных институтов Беларуси.

Представитель МИД подчеркнул, что оценка результатов деятельности офиса говорит о том, что его мандат выполнен. Опыт Латвии, Эстонии и Грузии, где в последние годы аналогичные полевые представительства ОБСЕ были закрыты после определенного периода их работы, проектная деятельность этой международной организации может успешно и эффективно реализовываться в прямых контактах с ее институтами. "Этот подход уже на протяжении нескольких лет отрабатывался нами со штаб-квартирой ОБСЕ", - отметил пресс-секретарь внешнеполитического ведомства.

Андрей Савиных особо отметил, что решение о прекращении работы офиса ОБСЕ в Минске не приведет к снижению уровня взаимодействия Беларуси с этой организацией: "Напротив, мы готовы к укреплению и повышению эффективности практического взаимодействия с институтами ОБСЕ по всем направлениям программной деятельности организации".-

----------


## Sanych

*Глава МИД Германии подверг критике официальный Минск*

Европейскому Союзу следует определить четкую позицию по поводу нарушений, допущенных в ходе президентских выборов в Беларуси. Об этом в интервью немецкой газете заявил министр иностранных дел Германии Гидо Вестервелле. 

Правительство Германии не будет мириться с нарушениями, допущенными в ходе прошедших в Беларуси президентских выборов, и намерено побудить Европейский Союз ясно высказаться по этому поводу. "Подавление свободы неприемлемо", - заявил министр иностранных дел Германии Гидо Вестервелле (Guido Westerwelle) в воскресенье, 2 января, газете Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung. По словам министра, Берлин будет настаивать на том, чтобы ЕС дал недвусмысленный ответ на манипуляции и обратил внимание белорусских ответственных лиц на недопустимость подобной практики.

В свою очередь официальный представитель федерального правительства Штеффен Зайберт (Steffen Seibert) подчеркнул, что Германия находится на стороне тех в Беларуси, кто стремится к свободе и демократии. Насилие, примененное Александром Лукашенко против оппозиции, является грубым нарушением всех государственно-правовых основ, заявил Зайберт изданию.

В интервью глава МИД ФРГ подверг критике решение властей Беларуси закрыть офис ОБСЕ. Этот шаг правительства в Минске приведет к еще большей изоляции, сказал Вестервелле. Лидер "зеленых" Клаудиа Рот (Claudia Roth) считает, что закрытие бюро ОБСЕ свидетельствует о намерении Лукашенко всеми способами сохранить несправедливый режим и скрыть допущенные нарушения на выборах и их истинный результат.

Издание напоминает, что еще до рождественских праздников руководитель ведомства федерального канцлера Рональд Пофалла (Ronald Pofalla) связался по телефону с главой администрации белорусского президента Владимиром Макеем и потребовал немедленного освобождения всех политических заключенных.

----------


## Sanych

*Белорусские импортеры украинского пива не смогли получить лицензии на 2011 год, поэтому поставки ячменного напитка из Украины в Беларусь не осуществляются. Об этом TUT.BY сообщили представители двух крупных украинских пивоваренных компаний - "Оболонь" и "Славутич".*

Напомним, 21 декабря 2010 года увидело свет постановление Совмина РБ № 1860, согласно которому импорт в Беларусь украинского солодового пива до 31 декабря 2012 года будет осуществляться по разовым лицензиям. Как сообщила пресс-служба правительства, в соответствии с документом разовые лицензии выдаются Министерством торговли по согласованию с концерном "Белгоспищепром". В частности, украинские пивовары должны согласовать с белорусским концерном минимальные цены на импортируемое пиво и его продажу не ниже этих цен.

Поводом для принятия постановления стали обвинения в демпинге, которые участники пивного рынка Беларуси предъявили украинским пивоварам весной 2010 года. После долгих разбирательств украинские производители подписали соглашение с "Белгоспищепромом" о том, что берут на себя обязательства по минимальной цене своей продукции на внутреннем рынке Беларуси. Таким образом на 2010 год были урегулированы условия поставок пива на белорусский рынок. Однако с Нового года ценовой вопрос вновь стал довольно остро. 

"Белгоспищепром" предлагает украинским производителям поднять минимальную цену на продукцию на 50-60%, тогда как те определили для себя порог в 9%. "Мы свою цифру обосновали экономическими показателями. В частности, прогнозом правительства на 2011 год по росту потребительских цен на 8,5%. Нам же предлагают повысить цены на 50-60%, но в этом случае наша продукция будет неконкурентоспособной на белорусском рынке", - заявил TUT.BY директор по внешнеэкономическим вопросам ЗАО "Оболонь" Сергей Кравец.

Сейчас между украинской стороной и концерном "Белгоспищепром" ведутся переговоры на сей счет. Вот только когда они закончатся, никто не берется предсказать. Не исключено, что решение вопроса будет вынесено на правительственный уровень. Если переговоры затянутся, то может случиться так, что на прилавках белорусских магазинов не останется украинского пива. После праздников у импортеров остались минимальные запасы продукции. 

Украинское пиво занимает в Беларуси второе место по объемам среди импортного пива. По данным концерна "Белгоспищепром", за январь-ноябрь 2010 года импорт украинского пенного напитка составил 4,3 млн дал, увеличившись по сравнению с аналогичным периодом 2009 года на 6,7%. Из России поставлено 8,6 млн дал (прирост 1,9, из стоящей на третьем месте Германии - лишь 17,9 тыс. дал (37,7.

----------


## Sanych

*Германия и Италия выступают за возобновление санкций ЕС против Беларуси*

Канцлер ФРГ Меркель выступила за возобновление действия санкций Евросоюза против Беларуси. Премьер-министр Италии больше не возражает против такого шага. ЕС призывает Минск освободить задержанных демонстрантов. 

Канцлер ФРГ Ангела Меркель высказалась за возобновление Евросоюзом санкций против Беларуси в знак протеста против жестокого подавления властями в Минске представителей демократической оппозиции. Об этом сообщило в среду, 12 января, агентство dpa.

"Мы едины во мнении, что в связи с создавшейся в Беларуси ситуацией об этом, к сожалению, надо говорить, - о возобновлении санкций, о которых мы, по сути, уже забыли, - заявила Меркель в среду в Берлине после встречи с премьер-министром Италии Сильвио Берлускони. - Мы оба с большой озабоченностью следим за развитием событий в Беларуси, особенно что касается обращения властей с оппозицией".

Ранее агентство Reuters сообщило, что Берлускони, судя по всему, уже не возражает против возобновления действия санкций ЕС в отношении Беларуси. Тем временем комиссар по вопросам расширения Евросоюза Штефан Фюле призвал Минск освободить всех демонстрантов, задержанных после спорного переизбрания авторитарного президента Беларуси Александра Лукашенко. Фюле подчеркнул, что задержанных следует отпустить на свободу самое позднее "через одну-две недели", сообщает агентство AFP.

----------


## vova230

*Прекращена работа радиостанции "Авторадио". Вещание запрещено за якобы прозвучавшие в эфире во время выборов призывы к несанкционированному собранию на площади. Эти призывы были озвучены одним из кандидатов в президенты.*

Блин, так надо закрыть и БТ тоже. По той-же причине.

----------


## Sanych

*С 15 января вступило в силу постановление белорусского правительства, согласно которому отпускные цены на социально значимые продовольственные товары могут расти активнее. 
*
Рост цен может увеличится на 0,2% в месяц, по сравнению с ранее официально разрешенными темпами. Как сказано в комментарии Министерства экономики, «в целях выравнивания действующих отпускных цен на социально значимые продовольственные товары (молоко, кефир, сметана, творог, мясо, хлеб и хлебобулочные изделия) с утвержденными предельными ценами и поэтапного изменения цен организациями-изготовителями в рамках установленных параметров инфляции, постановлением Министерства экономики от 29.12.2010г. № 191 “О внесении изменения и дополнения в постановление Министерства экономики Республики Беларусь от 28 мая 2008г. № 114” предусматривается возможность экономически обоснованного изменения отпускных цен на данные группы товаров в размере не более 0,7% в месяц, вместо ранее принятого 0,5%».

Постановление официально вступает в силу с 15 января 2011 года.

----------


## Sanych

*С 15 января сигареты, производимые ОАО «Гродненская табачная фабрика “Неман”, могут подорожать на четверть.* 

В целях компенсации роста акциза на табачную продукцию Министерством экономики принято постановление от 10 января 2011г. № 3, которым предусмотрено повышение розничных цен на сигареты, производимые ОАО «Гродненская табачная фабрика “Неман”, на 3 — 25,4%, сообщает пресс-служба Минэкономики.

Постановление вступает в силу с 15 января 2011 года.

----------


## Sanych

*Александр Лукашенко подписал указ, которым расширил границы Витебска, присоединив к областному центру ряд прилегающих деревень и агрогородков.*

Согласно указу президента, Витебску переданы части агрогородков «Кировская», «Ольгово» и «Тулово», деревни Бителево, Бороники, Васюты, Селивовщина и Шпили, части деревень Гришаны и Сокольники Витебского района.

В общей сложности Витебск увеличится на 3273,4108 га. Так, Железнодорожный район города увеличится на 645,3384 га, Октябрьский район – на 1440,5636 га, Первомайский район – на 1187,5088 га.

Кроме увеличения территории областного центра, президент также подписал еще один указ, которым внес изменения в генеральный план Витебска. Решение принято в целях уточнения градостроительных регламентов и проектных границ отдельных функциональных зон Витебска и обеспечения выполнения программы жилищного строительства.

Ожидается, что включенные в городскую черту новые земли будут способствовать привлечению дополнительных инвестиций в строительство как жилой, так и коммерческой недвижимости.

----------


## Sanych

*Президент Беларуси Александр Лукашенко поручил проработать возможность создания в Минске центра современных искусств. Такое поручение он дал во время посещения Национального художественного музея Беларуси.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Глава государства ознакомился с работами, представленными на Республиканской выставке современного изобразительного искусства «Зямля под белыми крылами», пообщался со скульпторами и художниками, творческой молодежью.

Одна из молодых художниц в разговоре с Президентом отметила, что в Беларуси неплохо было бы создать центр современных искусств, где молодые талантливые художники, скульпторы и представители других направлений искусства смогут выставлять свои работы. Подобные центры уже действуют во многих городах мира, в том числе Вильнюсе, Киеве, Москве.

Как отметил министр культуры Павел Латушко, вопрос о создании центра уже предварительно прорабатывался и обсуждался с премьер-министром, есть договоренность и с городскими властями.

Он также сообщил, что Приорбанк готов оказать финансовую поддержку этому проекту. Предварительно центр предполагается размесить в ныне пустующем здании Парка Челюскинцев. Выслушав предложения, глава государства сказал: «Давайте посмотрим».

Главе государства преподнесли в дар работу декоративно-прикладного искусства — образ «Спас Нерукотворный» в технике мозаика, размером 80 на 80 см. Работа выполнена творческим коллективом студентов Белорусской государственной академии искусств под руководством Дениса Чубукова.Александра Лукашенко также проинформировали о перспективном плане развития музея. В будущем вокруг него предполагается создать настоящий музейный квартал.

По словам министра культуры, уже разработана проектно-сметная документация на три очереди развития музея. Для их реализации потребуется около 150 миллиардов белорусских рублей. «В принципе я согласен. Все это надо расписать, продумать, распределить по годам нагрузку», — сказал Александр Лукашенко.

В настоящее время музей располагается в трех зданиях: ул. Кирова 25, ул. Кирова — Ленина, 22, ул. Ленина 20, с новым корпусом. В двух других зданиях 1950-х годов постройки, переданных музею в 1989 и 1999 годах, располагаются административные и технические службы музея, а также некоторые фондохранилища. Реставрация и специальные приспособления этих зданий не сняли острую потребность музея в дополнительных площадях.

В 2006 году был закончен 15-летний долгострой и введен в эксплуатацию новый корпус музея. Его открытие частично решило проблемы с расширением депозитария и экспозиционных площадей. Дальнейшее расширение возможно за счет прилегающих зданий возле основного здания музея.

Руководство музея также считает необходимым создать на новых площадях небольшие музейные сувенирные магазины и кафе. «Сегодня у музея нет даже кафе, чашку чая выпить негде», — отметил в разговоре с Президентом директор музея Владимир Прокопцов.

В связи с этим Александр Лукашенко поручил председателю Мингорисполкома Николаю Ладутько найти вблизи музея помещение, где можно было бы открыть сувенирный магазин в более короткие сроки, не дожидаясь реализации всего проекта.

Возможная передача музею новых зданий позволит создать в перспективе наиболее полную экспозицию (сегодня выставлено только 5 процентов всей коллекции музея).

В течение ближайших 10 лет можно будет постепенно создать единый музейный комплекс, оснащенный не только современной техникой, но и уникальными экспозициями, в коллекциях которых будет достойно представлено белорусское национальное искусство

----------


## Sanych

*Церемония вступления в должность вновь избранного президента Республики Беларусь Александра Лукашенко состоится 21 января 2011 года.* 

Как сообщает пресс-служба президента, церемония будет проходить во Дворце Республики. По ее завершении состоится праздничный концерт мастеров искусств.

Мероприятие будет транслироваться по всем каналам белорусского телевидения. Начало прямой трансляции — 12.50 (по минскому времени).

----------


## SDS

> *Прекращена работа радиостанции "Авторадио". Вещание запрещено за якобы прозвучавшие в эфире во время выборов призывы к несанкционированному собранию на площади. Эти призывы были озвучены одним из кандидатов в президенты.*
> 
> Блин, так надо закрыть и БТ тоже. По той-же причине.


Кто ж его закроет, оно ж - ПАМЯТНИК!!!

----------


## Sanych

*В Беларуси с 1 февраля действует новый бюджет прожиточного минимума, сообщили корреспонденту БЕЛТА в пресс-службе правительства.
*
Постановлением Совмина №111 от 31 января 2011 года утвержден бюджет прожиточного минимума в среднем на душу населения и по основным социально-демографическим группам в ценах декабря 2010 года в расчете на один месяц. Период действия этого социального норматива - с 1 февраля по 30 апреля 2011 года.

Так, бюджет прожиточного минимума в среднем на душу населения с февраля составляет Br296 тыс. 870. Для трудоспособного населения БПМ установлен в размере Br324 тыс. 550, для пенсионеров - Br262 тыс. 210, для детей-студентов - Br316 тыс. 70, для детей в возрасте от 3 до 16 лет - Br361 тыс. 310, для детей в возрасте до 3 лет - Br262 тыс. 40.

Как отметили в отделе комплексных проблем развития социально-трудовой сферы Министерства труда и соцзащиты, новый БПМ повысился на 4,9% к БПМ, который действовал с 1 ноября 2010 года по 31 января 2011 года (равнялся Br283 тыс. 50).

Соответственно с февраля на 4,9% возрастут размеры государственных пособий семьям, воспитывающим детей. Будут увеличены размеры социальных пенсий, а также надбавки и повышения, установленные к пенсиям отдельных категорий пенсионеров.

Бюджет прожиточного минимума ежеквартально утверждается правительством в ценах последнего месяца каждого квартала. В соответствии с законом "О прожиточном минимуме в Республике Беларусь" БПМ предназначен для анализа и прогнозирования уровня жизни населения, оказания государственной социальной помощи малообеспеченным гражданам (семьям), обоснования минимальных государственных социально-трудовых гарантий. БПМ представляет собой стоимостную величину минимального набора материальных благ и услуг, необходимых для обеспечения жизнедеятельности человека и сохранения его здоровья, а также обязательные платежи и взносы.

Структура бюджета прожиточного минимума в среднем на душу населения в ценах декабря 2010 года по статьям расходов следующая: продукты питания - 54,9%; плата за пользование жилым помещением и коммунальные услуги - 15%; предметы гардероба - 17,6%; бытовые и транспортные услуги - 6,4%; товары бытового и хозяйственного назначения - 3,3%; взносы и платежи - 0,6%; предметы первой необходимости, санитарии и лекарства - 2,2%.

Бюджет прожиточного минимума для трудоспособного населения применяется для определения суммы удержания средств с нанимателей, имеющих задолженность по выплате заработной платы, и базового предельного норматива тарифной ставки первого разряда для коммерческих организаций государственной формы собственности и с долей собственности государства в их имуществе. 

Размеры детских пособий возрастают на 4,9%

В Беларуси с февраля нынешнего года на 4,9% возрастают размеры государственных пособий семьям, воспитывающим детей. Об этом сообщили корреспонденту БЕЛТА в главном управлении политики занятости и народонаселения Министерства труда и социальной защиты.

По словам специалистов, это обусловлено утверждением нового бюджета прожиточного минимума в среднем на душу населения (с 1 февраля по 30 апреля 2011 года он составляет Br296 тыс. 870).

Таким образом, с 1 февраля текущего года ежемесячное пособие по уходу за ребенком до достижения им возраста трех лет равняется Br296 тыс. 870, старше трех лет - Br89 тыс. 60. Единовременное пособие в связи с рождением первого ребенка достигнет Br1 млн. 484 тыс. 350, при рождении второго и последующих детей белорусские семьи будут получать Br2 млн. 78 тыс. 90. Единовременное пособие женщине, ставшей на учет в государственной организации здравоохранения до 12-недельного срока беременности, с февраля текущего года составляет Br296 тыс. 870.

Системой государственных пособий в 2010 году были охвачены около 442,2 тыс. детей в возрасте до 18 лет (24,9% детского населения страны).

----------


## vova230

Федерация Беларуси по футболу издала распоряжение запретить использовать в нумерации футболистов числа: 14, 28, 88. Объясняется это тем, что якобы эти числа носят экстремисский характер и пропагандируют фашизм и насилие.

----------


## Sanych

Странно, чем таким именно эти цифры провоцируют...

----------


## vova230

Не знаю. Только вот случайно обнаружил, что в Москве была некая нацисская группа в названии которой присутствовало число 88.

----------


## Sanych

*В Беларуси возникнет гостиница на воде*

Об этом БЕЛТА сообщил директор департамента по туризму Министерства спорта и туризма Вадим Кармазин.

Гостиница будет представлять собой жилой блок, перемещающийся по реке с помощью буксира. Завершить работы по созданию плавучего отеля планируется к 2012 году.

Гостиница на воде — не единственный новый объект, который появится в ближайшие годы на территории Припятского Полесья. Так, в Турове планируется организовать лодочную станцию, а в Лясковичах, где в прошлом году прошел фестиваль "Зов Полесья", будет создан музей природы.

Также, по словам директора департамента, в Турове будет расширен действующий гостиничный комплекс. Все эти проекты будут реализованы в рамках Государственной программы социально-экономического развития и комплексного использования природных ресурсов Припятского Полесья на 2010-2015 годы.

----------


## Sanych

*Беларусь вслед за Россией хочет остаться в летнем времени*

В ближайшее время в Беларуси будет собрана комиссия, которая решит, переходить ли осенью 2011 года на зимнее время, либо этот порядок также отменят.

Как сообщил начальник сектора времени и частоты Белорусского государственного института метрологии Сергей Трахимович, в заседании комиссии примут участие представители заинтересованных министерств и ведомств: Госстандарта, Министерства здравоохранения, Министерства промышленности, Министерства энергетики, Министерства экономики и другие.

Точная дата заседания комиссии будет определена в ближайшие дни.

Как отметил Трахимович, весной 2011 года как обычно Беларусь перейдет на летнее время: стрелки часов будут переведены на час вперед.

Ранее стало известно, что Министерство здравоохранения Украины намерено проанализировать целесообразность отмены перехода на зимнее время.

Как сообщил министр здравоохранения Илья Емец, «Если говорить о летнем времени, я хочу сделать анализ по некоторым эпидемиям в зимнее время, а потом делать предложения по летнему времени», – сказал он.

Кроме того народный депутат от Партии регионов Вадим Колесниченко намерен убедить депутатов отменить ежегодный перевод стрелок часов на зимнее и летнее время.

«Я не думаю, что количество стрессов, медикаментов и социального, скажем так, легкого напряжения, которое происходит от перевода часов, компенсируется мифическими дивидендами. На все мои запросы никто не дал расчетов, что перевод часовой стрелки весной и осенью приносит пользу. Я попытаюсь найти аргументы и убедить наш парламент, чтобы мы все же отказались от ежегодного перевода часовой стрелки», – сказал Колесниченко.

Он считает правильным решение русского президента Дмитрия Медведева об отмене перехода страны на зимнее и летнее время. «Есть биологические часы, их невозможно менять законами или распоряжениями», – подчеркнул депутат.

*Переводить* стрелки часов впервые предложил новозеландский энтомолог Джордж Вернон Хадсон, он занимался колекционированием насекомых (его коллекция сейчас находится в музее в Новой Зеландии). 

В 1895 году Хадсон представил статью в Веллингтонское философское общество, предлагая двухчасовой сдвиг для сохранения светлого времени суток, эта статья вызвал очень большой интерес у общества.

Первыми на летнее время стали переходить в Германии с 30 апреля 1916 года для экономии угля во время войны. Сегодня в различных странах идёт оживлённая дискуссия сохранять или отменять летнее время. За сохранение летнего времени ратуют энергетики, производители спортивного инвентаря и работники сети розничной торговли, за отмену – здравоохранение, транспорт и фермеры.

----------


## vova230

Отменит Россия - отменим и мы. Куда уж нам то вассалам деваться.

----------


## Sanych

Лично я не против. Надоели уже эти переходы.

----------


## Irina

*Правительство РБ решило ликвидировать ЖЭСы*
2011-02-22, 18:39:00  

В 2011 году будут проведены конкурсы по техническому обслуживанию жилфонда.

К 2015 году 100% домов в Беларуси должны обслуживать негосударственные организации. В городах Беларуси в 2011 году планируется провести конкурсы по техническому обслуживанию жилищного фонда.

Об этом сообщил сегодня министр жилищно-коммунального хозяйства Владимир Белохвостов на расширенном заседании коллегии Министерства жилищно-коммунального хозяйства.

"В качестве эксперимента в нынешнем году нужно провести в одном-двух городах каждой области и одном-двух районах Минска конкурсы по техническому обслуживанию жилищного фонда", — сказал он.

Министр отметил, что улучшение обслуживания жилфонда, снижение затрат невозможно без конкуренции. И если по отдельным направлениям (капитальный ремонт, замена лифтов и др.) внедрены тендерные торги, конкурсы, то в сфере техобслуживания жилищного фонда по-прежнему остаются не задействованы. По его словам, концепция развития жилищно-коммунального хозяйства Беларуси до 2015 года предусматривает, что на третьем этапе (2010-2015 годы) предполагается довести долю жилищного фонда, обслуживаемого на конкурсной основе, до 100% путем создания частных организаций с преобладающей формой управления многоквартирными жилыми домами — товариществами.

Как отметил Владимир Белохвостов, нормативная правовая база для проведения конкурсов в сфере технического обслуживания подготовлена. По такому же принципу необходимо провести работу по внедрению принципов частно-государственного партнерства по сбору, вывозу твердых коммунальных отходов и вторичных материальных ресурсов, считает он.

*Министерство ЖКХ ликвидируют*

Вице-премьер белорусского правительства Анатолий Калинин объявил о ликвидации министерства жилищно-коммунального хозяйства, которое после сокращения численности на 50% войдет в состав Минстройархитектуры в виде департамента.

"Предусмотрена оптимизация численности органов госуправления на 50% при переходе министерства в департамент ", — сказал Калинин в среду 16 февраля, выступая в парламенте, сообщал ранее ALE.BY.

По его словам, будут также существенно сокращены городские и областные структуры жилищно-коммунального хозяйства, функции которых будут переданы местным исполнительным органам власти.

Источник: БелТА

----------


## Sanych

Как бы вообще крендец не пришел от таких реформ.

----------


## vova230

> Как бы вообще крендец не пришел от таких реформ.


Действительно. Может получиться как в пословице: У семи нянек дитя ...

----------


## Sanych

*В Беларуси введут новую категорию прав для управления мопедов и скутеров*

Отдельную категорию водительских прав на управление мопедом планируется ввести в Беларуси, сообщил старший инспектор по особым поручениям управления ГАИ МВД Беларуси Сергей Комар, передает БелТА.

Предполагается, что новая категория водительских прав будет называться "АМ". Данная категория будет необходима для управления транспортными средствами, отнесенными к мопедам, в том числе скутерами.

Сергей Комар отметил, что с 29 марта 2011 года в Беларуси придется вводить новый образец водительского удостоверения. С этой даты вступают в действие изменения в международную конвенцию о дорожном движении и белорусское водительское удостоверение не будет соответствовать указанной конвенции.

Предлагается также отменить единую категорию "Е" для управления всеми категориями транспортных средств с прицепами и ввести отдельные категории "ВЕ", "СЕ", "ДЕ".

Кроме того, в новом образце водительского удостоверения будет присутствовать подпись его владельца.

----------


## vova230

Интересно как будут выдавать эти права на мопед? Если медкомиссия, экзамен по ПДД, экзамен на вождение, то на кой мне этот мопед если сразу можно мотоцикл?

----------


## Sanych

Пока точно не знаю.

----------


## Sanych

*Сегодня подорожал бензин
Белнефтехим объявил о повышении цен на бензин и дизтопливо, а также о приостановлении продажи биодизеля из-за неурожая рапса.*

Концерн "Белнефтехим" официально объявил о повышении с 3 марта цен на бензин и дизельное топливо. Рост стоимости нефтепродуктов составил от 4,5% (бензин АИ-92) до 10,5% (дизтопливо). Решение принято "в соответствии с решением комиссии по вопросам импорта энергоресурсов при Совете министров", сообщает БелаПАН.

С 3 марта 2011 года розничные цены на нефтепродукты, реализуемые через АЗС, составляют (за 1 литр): бензин Нормаль-80 - 2400 рублей (было 2250), бензин АИ-92 - 3000 (2870), бензин АИ-95, АИ-95-Евро - 3400 (3240), дизельное топливо - 2850 (2580).

По данным Белнефтехима, изменение цен на нефтепродукты вызвано ростом мировых цен на нефть и увеличением ставок акцизов на подакцизные нефтепродукты. Так, по официальной статистике, котировки нефти за январь - февраль 2011 года выросли на 13,5%, за май 2010 года (тогда произошло предыдущее повышение цен на внутреннем рынке) - февраль 2011 года - на 37%.

Кроме того, временно перестанут продавать биодизельное топливо из-за неурожая в 2010 году рапса и значительным сокращением объема производства рапсового масла.

КСТАТИ

Предыдущий раз в Беларуси отпускные розничные цены на нефтепродукты, реализуемые через АЗС, повышались 12 мая 2010 года - в среднем на 6,5%.

Первый раз в минувшем году цены были повышены 23 января 2010 года - в среднем на 2%, во второй раз - 27 февраля - на 7%. Последнее в минувшем году повышение было произведено в мае, передает Интерфакс-Запад.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Очередной    *ПИПЕЦ*...                       

Огромные очереди на белорусской границе: таможня в прострации

Накануне введения новых пошлин на автомобили белорусы бросились обновлять свой автопарк, вдоль границы выстроились огромные очереди иномарок с транзитными номерами, которые показали, как на самом деле организована белорусская таможня на границе.

Купить машину не проблема

По литовским автомобильным рынкам в Каунасе и в Клайпеде особо не скажешь, что сейчас со стороны белорусов и казахов (у них тоже пошлины поднимаются с 1 июля) возник серьезный ажиотаж на автомобили. На рынке так же, как и раньше, ходят покупатели, которых, кстати, в десятки раз меньше, чем, например, на авторынке в Ждановичах.
   Ажиотаж виден только по возросшим ценам и по очередям на литовские Regitra (регистрационные ведомства). Если до ажиотажа оформление покупки автомобиля занимало в среднем полчаса, то теперь с учетом казахско-белорусского спроса придется потратить часа два. Плюс около часа требуется на таможенное оформление. В принципе, терпимо, и, если приехать за автомобилем в будний день, можно ажиотажа совсем не увидеть. Никаких особых мер для этого литовцам принимать не пришлось.
   Как пояснил «Ежедневнику» сотрудник Regitra на авторынке в Каунасе, как только возник ажиотаж, литовцы сразу увеличили количество сотрудников, принимающих документы. Вот и все. Совсем по-другому отреагировала на ажиотаж белорусская таможня. Вернее, она его просто не заметила, а если и заметила, то сделала вид, что не видит. Поэтому купить сегодня машину в Каунасе не проблема, а вот привезти ее в Беларусь…

Реконструкцию провели – и что?

Пропускной пункт «Бенякони» – самый тихий пункт пропуска на литовско-белорусской границе. Был таким до недавнего времени. Если на ПП «Каменный Лог» (минское направление. – А.Н.) даже до ажиотажа можно было простоять в очереди 5–6 часов, то в «Бенякони» ты проходил на раз-два-три. Именно поэтому мы решили исследовать работу именно тихого пункта, тем более что в декабре 2010 года была официально завершена его реконструкция. Как официально было заявлено Государственным таможенным комитетом, проведенная реконструкция позволила увеличить пропускную способность более чем вдвое – с 400 автомобилей в сутки до 1000 автомобилей. Речь идет о 200 грузовых автомобилях, 780 легковых и 20 автобусах.
   Но в том-то и дело, что легковой автомобиль автомобилю рознь. Есть с транзитными номерами, которым требуется растаможка, а есть обычные туристы. Заявляя о 780 автомобилях, белорусская таможня скорее всего имела в виду именно туристов, пересекающих границу по «зеленому» каналу, потому что, как показала наша экспертная поездка, к полноценной работе «Бенякони» оказался просто не готов. Получилось, что 30 млрд рублей потратили на реконструкцию, а результата нет. Есть новые здания, есть дополнительные полосы, но все это без должной организации не обеспечивает, да и не могло обеспечить нормального пропускного режима.

Идеологическая диверсия или саботаж?

В минувшую субботу и воскресенье (26 и 27 марта. – А.Н.) на сайте Государственного пограничного комитета оперативно обновлялась информация об очередях на белорусской границе. Согласно данным ГПК, в этот период на ПП «Каменный Лог» на въезд в Беларусь в среднем было около 350 легковых автомобилей. На «Бенякони» – около 60. Вопрос на засыпку: куда вы поедете пересекать границу, увидев такую информацию? На реконструированный пункт «Бенякони» – ответит любой здравомыслящий человек. И окажется… не прав.
   На 18.00 субботы реальная очередь на въезд в Беларусь на ПП «Бенякони» составляла несколько сотен машин. Точное количество сосчитать было невозможно, так как очередь была не только снаружи, но и внутри и даже между литовским и белорусским пунктами.
    Впрочем, не нужно быть гениальным счетоводом, чтобы сообразить, что организация работы белорусской таможни на пунктах пропуска, мягко говорят, страдает.
    Мы специально замерили, сколько времени нужно, чтобы пройти пограничный и таможенный контроль на автомобиле по красному коридору. На пункте «Бенякони» это заняло 26 (!) часов. Это надо видеть, как нервничают водители, в каком изнеможении они покидают территорию пункта, когда этот кошмар наконец оказывается позади! Если по официальным данным очередь на «Бенякони» составляла всего 60 машин, то до какого состояния нужно довести организацию работы на белорусской таможне, чтобы 60 машин пропускать 26 часов? И если «Бенякони» не может организовать нормальный пропускной режим, зачем вводить людей в заблуждение информацией о маленькой очереди и направлять их на такой неорганизованный пункт? Это уже самый настоящий саботаж, граничащий с идеологической диверсией, потому что в нервной очереди автолюбителей не нашлось ни одного водителя, который бы не помянул «добрым словом» и не только таможню, но и президента и правительство. Все единогласно пришли к выводу, что таможня специально блокирует пропуск, чтобы как можно меньше людей смогли ввезти до 1 июля автомашины.

Безалаберность или безответственность?

Конечно, слабо верится, что таможня специально затягивала оформление машин, но некоторые факты действительно заставляют задуматься.
   Например, в воскресное утро 27 марта, с 08.00 до 10.00, на территорию пункта для таможенного оформления по красному коридору не въехала ни одна машина. Это было отчетливо видно всем водителям, чья очередь продвинулась до нейтральной территории. Спрашивается, что два часа делала таможня? В течение дня еще несколько раз мы зафиксировали случаи, когда очередь из купленных автомашин в течение 1,5 часа не двигалась с места. Водители терялись в догадках, как там работает таможня, что такое длительное время машины простаивают. Может, на оформлении без смены работает один сотрудник? Может, территорию пропускного пункта заминировали? Ситуация прояснялась, когда водители попадали на территорию «Бенякони». Первая реакция – шок от безалаберной, неорганизованной работы.
    Мы специально засекли с секундомером время. На оформление ввоза одной купленной машины уходит 15–20 минут чистого времени: паспортный, транспортный, таможенный контроль, подача и оформление таможенной декларации, оплата госпошлины. На оформлении легковых автомобилей вроде как работает три сотрудника. Нет, на самом деле один, ему хочется сказать отдельное спасибо, потому что вкалывал он, похоже, за троих. Два других окошка, которые официально вроде как открыты большую часть времени, пусты: то бланки закончились, то сотруднику выйти надо. Иногда они просто уходили без объяснения причин.
   Если посчитать, то каждое окошко должно оформлять за час не менее 3–4 машин. Умножаем на три окошка и получаем, что без всяких чудес организации работы таможня должна оформлять в час 9–12 машин. Реально в среднем в час на таможенное оформление въезжало 2–3 машины. Хотя, напомним, были и такие моменты, когда по 1,5–2 часа не въезжало на оформление ни одного автомобиля.
    Не помню кто, но какой-то известный бизнесмен сказал, что эффективность бизнеса в первую очередь зависит от четкой организации. Это в полной мере можно применить и к таможне. Непонятно только, если не хватает способностей организовать нормальный пропускной режим с тремя сотрудниками на оформлении, почему нельзя посадить 5 или 6 человек, тем более что реконструированный пункт это вполне позволяет. Ведь люди хотят заплатить государству тысячу или даже две тысячи евро, а их заставляют ждать для этого по 26 часов. На худой конец можно сделать так, чтобы люди платили пошлину по месту жительства, а не при пересечении границы. Это ускорило бы процесс пропуска машин в десятки раз. Но, похоже, на белорусской таможне это никому не нужно.

О самом страшном

Но больше всего меня ужаснула даже не безалаберность таможни, а то, какие она имела последствия. Как правило, покупая автомобили, белорусы едут в Литву компанией, а назад уже возвращаются каждый на своей машине. По нашим подсчетам, более 80% едут домой за рулем одни. Все 26 часов, которые тратятся на простой в очереди, водители не спят: заснешь – очередь двинется, и тебя просто объедут (так постоянно и происходило). Поэтому нужно всегда быть начеку, иначе можно простоять в очереди до второго пришествия.
     Это настоящая пытка, пробыв сутки на ногах и купив машину, еще 26 часов бороться со сном, чтобы попасть наконец на заветную территорию. Мы провели быстрый опрос среди водителей, покидавших в воскресенье «Бенякони»: около 60% из них не спали уже вторую ночь. Они выезжали в Каунас или в Клайпеду в ночь на субботу: всю ночь ехали, потом весь день покупали машину, а следующую ночь стояли в очереди.
     Таможня и пограничники это знали и, тем не менее, не предприняли никаких действий, чтобы как-то решить ситуацию. Ладно, наплевать на тех автовладельцев, которые потянулись в Литву за машиной, тех перекупщиков, которые хотят заработать на возникшем ажиотаже.
Но ведь о других людях на белорусских дорогах можно было подумать? Или проще выпустить на них армию не спавших по две ночи камикадзе на автомобилях?

----------


## Sanych

Да им то что до людей. Они себе тачку купят и без очередей.
А пошлины ИМХО чушь полная. Россия понятно, свой рынок легковых авто защищает. Но у нас то его нет вообще.

----------


## Sanych

Да здраствует венесуэльская нефть и очередное повышение цен на топливо!!!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

ТЕМА ЗАКРЫТА
В дальнейшем для добавления какой-либо новости создавайте для неё отдельную тему.

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Посольство Беларуси в Вильнюсе отказывается комментировать ДТП, которое в столице совершил, как подозревается, пьяный дипломат.

«Никаких комментариев», — сказал в пятницу представитель белорусского посольства, когда журналисты BNS спросили о перспективах дальнейшей работы в Литве дипломата, который участвовал в ДТП, передает DELFI.

 Ранее ALE.BY сообщил, что в четверг вечером, около 21:15, на перекрестке улиц Новгородской и Альгерда в Вильнюсе, помощник белорусского посла Ярослав Диктиевский на автомобиле с дипломатическими номерами марки «VW Jetta» въехал в микроавтобус Renault, который стоял на обочине, а тот в свою очередь подбил BMW.

 Служащие полиции говорят, что белорусский дипломат был явно абсолютно пьян, но пройти тест на алкоголь отказался. Сам водитель уцелел, в двух других автомобилях людей не было. Ярослав Диктиевский сказал полиции, что очень устал на работе и уснул за рулем.

 Арестовать виновного аварии полиция не смогла из-за дипломатического иммунитета.

----------

